# Lautsprecherliste der PCGHX-Mitglieder.



## JunkMastahFlash (31. März 2010)

*Hallo PCGHXler,*

  Ich bin der Meinung bei uns im Soundbereich fehlt noch eine Liste der Hifi-Komponenten unserer Mitglieder, daher stelle ich das ganze hiermit mal auf die Beine. 
Somit dürfte es für jeden Kaufinteressenten eines Systems auch einfacher werden Erfahrungen und Ansprechpartner zu finden.
Ich hoffe ihr macht fleißig mit.

_*Die große Inventur:*_
*
1. Aktivlautsprecher Stereo

 · 50€* 
Logitech X210 - GxGamer
Logitech X210 - CeresPK
Edifier M1350 - Carvahall
Hercules XPS 2.1 35 - Otep

*·          50-100€* 
Logitech Z4 - JunkMastahFlash
Logitech Z4 - crankrider
Logitech Z4i - Tuerkay
Logitech Z3 - Nixtreme
Edifier C 2.1 - JunkMastahFlash
 Edifier C 2.1 - Relgeitz
Edifier C2 2.1 - Dr Bakterius
JBL on Tour XT - derseppl
Scythe KroCraft - nfsgame
 
*·          100-300€* 
Altec Lansing FX4021 - Jakob
Logitech Z2300 - The Freak
Logitech Z2300 - KOF328
Logitech Z2300 - Xion4
Teufel Concept C200 USB - Erazer
Teufel Concept C200 USB - Sutta
Teufel Motiv 2 - Sarge_70
Edifier S530D - ODF
Edifier S530D - whiteWolf86
Edifier S530D - Astaroth
Edifier S530D - KaiHD7690xx
Edifier S530D - heizungsrohr
Edifier S730D - KILLTHIS
 ESI nEar 05 / eXperience - Kuki122
Creative Gigaworks T3 - Bμllet
Esi near 08 Classic - HAWX

 *·          300-500€
*Yamaha HS80M - nfsgame


*· 500€*+

 *   2.        Aktivlautsprecher Surround*

*·          0-50€
*Medion 5.1-System MD 42491 - ConNerVos
* 
·          *  *50-100€
*Logitech X-530 - Fr3@k
Logitech X-530 - Stefan.net82
Logitech X-540 - DAEF13
Logitech X-540 - Deadhunter
Logitech X-540 - Semih91
Logitech X-540 - Niza
Logitech X-540 - CeresPK

* ·          **100-300€
*Teufel Concept C 200 USB         - Lihp17
Teufel Concept F - Bl4cKr4iN
Teufel Concept E100                         - Fleshless
Teufel Concept E100                         - Ahab
Teufel Concept E300 - a fire inside 1988
Teufel Concept E300 - Uziflator
Teufel Concept E300 - Grimmm
Teufel Concept E400 - Blutstoff
Teufel Concept E400 - Stingray93
Teufel Concept E400 - Eiswolf93
Teufel Concept E Magnum PE - Chiller93
Teufel Concept E Magnum PE - Oliver
Teufel Concept E Magnum PE - Witcher
Teufel Concept E Magnum PE - Apokalypsos
Teufel Concept E Magnum PE - Monocus
Teufel Concept E Magnum PE - Rimarx
Teufel Concept E Magnum PE - Grimm
Creative t7900 - _5ki11zzz _
Philips HTR5204 - GR-Thunderstorm
Logitech G51 - Bejus
Philips A 3.610 - blaidd

*·          **300-500€*
Edifier S550 - rytme
Edifier S550 - Bakterius
Teufel Concept G THX 7.1  - <<Painkiller>>
Teufel Concept G THX 7.1 - Two-Face
Teufel Concept G THX 7.1 - Zocker24
Creative Gigaworks 550 THX - Oliver
Creative Gigaworks S750 - Iceananas
Logitech Z-5500 - Raptorspeed
Logitech Z-5500 - Sync
Logitech Z-5500 - Extreme-Gamer
 Infinity Primus HCS 5.1 - Areos

*· 500€*+

*3. Passivlautsprecher Stereo*

*·          0-50€
*Scythe KroCraft  - Witcher

*  ·          * *50-100€
*Schneider Testival 8030 - dfence
Needle Peerless - Caspar
* 
 ·          **100-300€*
Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 - Rimarx
Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 - KaiHD7960xx
Magnat Monitor A220 - DevilX
RFT Cascada - sinthor4s
Heco Victa 300 - Timsu
Heco Victa 500 - ThePlayer
DIY Mindstorm - rebel4life
Nubert nuBox 311 - Monocus
Universum QSL 260 - NCphalon
Telefunken Tonsäule 2302 - dfence
Canton GLE 403 - The_Freak

* ·          **300-500€
*Canton Fonum 601 - Feuerreiter
Monitor Audio Silver RS1 - Stormbringer
BK108-FF - PSP-Hacker
Magnat Quantum 603 - a_fire_inside
Nubert nuJubilee 35 - B0MB3RPIL0T
Magnat Quantum 605 - GW-Player
ALR Nummer 3 - Namaker
Dali Concept 2                         - @rne

 *·          **500-700€
*Klipsch RF62 - Bl4cKr4iN
Magnat Quantum 507 - BloodySuicide
Nubert Nubox 481 - Lee
Nubert Nubox 481 - 8800GT
Magnat Vector 77 - Witcher
Quadral Quintas 5000 - TAZ
Magnat Quantum 605 - Sync

*· * *700-1000€
*Canton GLE 490 - Pokerclock
Canton GLE 490 - derseppl
Canton GLE 490 - Der kleine Jason 
Grundig Audiorama 7000 - dfence
Nubert nuBox 681 - querinkin
Elac BS 243 - sinthor4s
Nubert Nubox 511 - p00nage
Canton Chrono SL 530 - Anecthor
Heco Victa 700 - PEG96
Heco Aleva 400 - hydro
KEF iQ9 - NuTSkuL

* ·          **1000€-**2000€
*
Klipsch RF82 - JunkMastahFlash
KEF iQ7 - OlStyle
Dynaudio 52 SE - emazemc

*· 20**00€-3000€*
B&W Nautilus 805S - Siffer81
 Nubert nuVero 11 - Manbearpig
Canton Vento 890 DC - Sarge_70
KEF XQ 40 - > Devil-X < 

*· 30**00€-4000€
*Nubert nuVero 14 - Blutstoff

*· 40**00€-5000€*

*· 50**00€+*
*
4. Passivlautsprecher Surround*

*·          0-50€

·          * *50-100€

·          **100-300€*


 *·          **300-500€*


*·          **500-700€* 
Teufel Theater 1 - JunkMastahFlash
Teufel Theater 100 - crankrider
 
*· **700-1000€

·          **1000€-1500€
*Teufel Theater 5 Hybrid - bobby
Teufel System 5 Concert - Zerebo
Teufel System 6 - Anecthor
* ·          **1500€-5000€*
nuBox 481 (Front),nuBox DS-301 (Rear),nuBox CS-411 (Center)         - Erazer
MB Quart QL-S 20 ( Front ), MB Quart QL-S 33 CTR ( Center ), MB Quart QL-S 15 ( Rear )
Nubert Nuvero 4 (Front), Nubert Nuvero 7 (Center), Magnat Quantum 603 (Rear), XTZ 16.10 (Sub) - Pravasi

* · **5000€+*
Nubert nuVero 11 (Front), Nubert nuVero 7 (Center), Teufel m500 FCR  (Surround), Teufel m500 FCR (Backsurround), Teufel m5100 SW (Subwoofer) - Manbearpig


 *5.        Kopfhörer / Headsets Stereo

**·          0-50€
*Sennheiser PC131 - KILLTHIS
Sennheiser PC150 - ODF
Sennheiser PC150 - Grubsnek
Sennheiser PC150 - Astaroth
 Sennheiser PC151 - sinthor4s
Sennheiser PC151 - EraZeR         
Sennheiser HD202 II - Witcher
Sennheiser HD202 - _5ki11zzz
_Plantronics GameCom 377 - Tuerkay
Plantronics GameCom 377 - Bejus
Wesc Oboe Red - Carvahall
Creative Fatal1ty Gaming - computertod
Corsair HS1A - CeresPK


* ·           * *50-100€
*SteelSeries Siberia V2 - Caspar
SteelSeries Siberia V2 - crankrider
Sennheiser PC161 - <<Painkiller>>
Sennheiser PC161 - Xion4
Sennheiser PC161 - Hans_sein_Herbert
Sennheiser PC161 - blaidd
Sennheiser PC160 - _5ki11zzz _
AKG K518 DJ - Lee
AKG K518 DJ - sinthor4s
Sennheiser PC145 USB - Otep
Steelseries 7H - GW-Player
Steelseries 7H - Moinge
Steelseries 7H - Ahab
Steelseries 7H - PCGHGS
Sony MDR-V500 DJ - TAZ

*·          **100-150€
*Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro - Ceyone
Sennheiser RS140 - Moinge
Sennheiser HD555 - Monocus
Sennheiser HD 595 - Devil X
Sennheiser HD 595 - Fleshless
Sennheiser HD 265 - Blutstoff
Sony MDR-V700 - a_fire_inside_1988
Sennheiser HD555 - nfsgame
AKG K530 - Feuerreiter
AKG K530 - Lee
Sennheiser PC 350 - ConNerVos
Sennheiser PC 350 - Eiswolf93
Allen & Heath Xone X-53 - blaidd
AKG K272 HD - TAZ
Shure SRH-750 DJ - Tuerkay
 
*· **150-200€*
AKG K271 - bobby
Audio Technica ATH M50 - JunkMastahFlash
Sennheiser PC 166 USB - Two-Face
Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro - Athlon 1000TB
Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro - CeresPK
Beyerdynamic DT660 - iceman650
Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro - hydro
Ultimate Ears SuperFi 5 Pro - taks
Sennheiser HD 25-1 II - blaidd



*· **200-300€*
AKG 701 - sinthor4s
AKG 701 - Manbearpig
AKG 701 - a_fire_inside_1988
Beyerdynamic DT880 - Pravasi
Beyerdynamic DT880 - Manbearpig
Beyerdynamic DT880 Pro - GW-Player
Beyerdynamic DT880 Pro - CeresPK
Sennheiser HD650 - _5ki11zzz _
Sennheiser HD650 - whiteWolf86
Denon AH D2000 - Pravasi
Denon AH D2000 - Sync


*· **300-500€*
AKG K702 - Siffer81
Sennheiser HD650 - PEG96
Beyerdynamic MMX 300 - Oliver
Beyerdynamic MMX 300 - Anecthor

*6.        Kopfhörer / Headsets Surround*

*·          0-50€
*Sharkoon Cosmic 5.1 - Apokalypsos
Speedlink Medusa 5.1 - relgeitz
Speedlink Medusa 5.1 - Niza

* ·          * *50-100€
*Roccat Kave - Raptorspeed
Speedlink Medusa NX - Biosman
Speedlink Medusa NX - Sutta
*
·          **100-150€
*Logitech G35 - Stingray93
Logitech G35 - Nixtreme
Logitech G35 - Jakob
Razer Megalodon - Grimmm
 
*· **150-200€*


 *· **200-300€*


 *· **300-500€*


*7.Subwoofer Aktiv*

*·          * *50-100€

**·          **100-**300€*
Canton AS 10 - KaiHD7960xx
 
*· **300-500€*
Teufel m5100 SW - Manbearpig
Canton AS 65.2 SC - The_Freak

*· **500-800€*
BK Monolith Downfire - Stormbringer
Nubert nuLine AW-560 - PSP-Hacker
*· **800-1000€*
 Canton AS125 SC - Pokerclock
 Canton AS125 SC - Bl4cKr4iN
Canton AS125 SC - EraZeR

*· **1000-2000€*

*· **2000-3000€*
Velodyne DD-10 - Siffer81

*· 3**000-5000€*
Bowers&Wilkins DB1 - Blutstoff

*8.Subwoofer Passiv*

*·          * *50-100€
* 
* ·          **100-**300€*
 DIY TangBand W69-1042 - rebel4life

*· **300-500€*

*· **500-800€*

*· **800-1000€*
DIY Monacor SPH 450 TC - Bl4cKr4iN


 
*   Regeln:

*-Preise: 


 Aktivlautsprecher Stereo - Komplettpreis / Paarpreis


Aktivlautsprecher Surround - Komplettpreis  / Paarpreis
 

Passivlautsprecher Stereo - Komplettpreis  / Paarpreis
 

Passivlautsprecher Surround - Komplettpreis  / Paarpreis
  
- Aufnahme in die Liste:


Mitmachen kann jeder.


 Maximal 5 User zu einem System.


 Bitte im Beitrag Art (Aktivsystem Stereo/ Passivsystem Stereo etc.), das System und den Preis nennen.


 Bei zusammengestellten passiven Surroundsystemen, das ganze bitte wie folgend angeben: _"KEF iQ7SE (Front), iQ6c (Center), iQ3 (Back) - Stormbringer"_
 

 Bei den Kopfhörern bitte erst "mobile" Kopfhörer ab 50€, von den niedrigpreisigen gibt es einfach zu viele.


 Keine PNs - Einfach Antworten


 Selbstbaulautsprecher erscheinen mit einem DIY Präfix.

*Viele Grüße,
JMF*


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (31. März 2010)

Reserved


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (31. März 2010)

Reserved 2


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (31. März 2010)

Reserved 3


----------



## norse (31. März 2010)

gute idee, nur würd ichs direkt nach sound-art sortierne..also 2.0, 2.1 , 5.1 usw

 wäre besser find ich


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (31. März 2010)

Naja mit Stereo und Surround wäre es ja quasi nach Soundart sortiert, man könnte evtl. noch eine Liste für Subwoofer aufmachen...


----------



## sinthor4s (31. März 2010)

Ich finde die Idee ebenfalls gut.

Ich würde vor allem in aktiv- und passivsysteme unterscheiden.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (1. April 2010)

Gefällt dir die Anordnung so besser?

Ich denke, dass ergibt schon erheblich mehr Sinn als am Anfang.

Gruß,
JMF


----------



## Pokerclock (1. April 2010)

Gute Idee, aber sowohl Devils, als auch meine LS gehören nicht in die Aktiv-Klasse, sondern sind Passivlautsprecher.

Außerdem solltest du mal ganz schnell die Preisklassen ändern (und zwar* nach Paar* und nicht nach Stück).

Meine kosten 800 € (Liste) das Paar

Devils LS kosten nochmal etwas mehr.

EDIT

Außerdem sind das Theater 1 und das E300 Surround-LS


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (1. April 2010)

Wenn du eine solche Liste machst, hebe evtl noch hervor, welche Anschlussmöglichkeiten diese Systeme bieten. Ein optischer Eingang ist *aus meiner Sicht **Pflicht* und evtl halten auch andere User direkt danach Ausschau.


----------



## chiller93 (1. April 2010)

Die Idee finde ich cool, würdest du das Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition auch in deine Liste mitaufnehmen, obwohl es nicht mehr verkauft wird? hat zuletzt 199€ gekostet und leistet mir mit meiner Creative Music UAA zusammen seeehr gute Dienste  Kategorie natürlich aktive Sorround Lautsprecher.

Lg Danny

Edit: Vllt. wäre es noch erwähnenswert, ob die User ihr Soundsystem zusammen mit einer Soundkarte oder einer Onboardlösung benutzen  Könnte man zB mit verschiedenen Farben kenntlich machen, insofern das nicht zu unübersichtlich wird


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (1. April 2010)

@ Pokerclock

Da hast du mir mitten in meine Copy&Paste Session geantwortet 

Ich hatte grade die alte Stereo - Surroundliste genommen und kopiert 

Mittlerweile sollte alles stimmen 

Warum Paar und nicht Stück?


----------



## chiller93 (1. April 2010)

Sry muss ich gleich nochmal editieren, hier stand Mist 

@ Pokerclock, bitte löschen


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. April 2010)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> @ Pokerclock
> 
> Da hast du mir mitten in meine Copy&Paste Session geantwortet
> 
> ...



Pokerclock hat es richtig angegeben, immer der Paarpreis bei Stereo und der volle Preis für ein Surroundset.

Wieso Paarpreis?? Hast du dir schon mal nur einen einzigen Lautsprecher gekauft?? Und als Preistabelle: Immer den aktuell günstigsten Preis nehmen... 

Achso, Ich hab noch als Badanlage die Magnat Monitor 220 wie A-Fire_inside ebenfalls...


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (1. April 2010)

Also mit immer günstigsten Preis wird schwer.
Einfach den Preis nennen, zu dem gekauft wurde, bzw. der aktuell beim Preisvergleich rauskommt.

Ich guck garantiert nicht jeden Tag alle Preise nach.
Nennt mir einen und sofern er halbwegs realistisch ist (Stichprobenartig wird geprüft), kommt der hier rein.

Paarpreis macht nach der Aufteilung schon Sinn, bei meiner Vorversion war der Stückpreis auch noch Sinnvoll, aber so stimmt das ganze schon.


----------



## The_Freak (1. April 2010)

Hab das Z2300 von Logitech   Kategorie Aktiv Lautsprecher Stereo.
Gekostet hats 130€ und dürfte auch derzeit noch in dem Bereich liegen.

Würds am liebsten verkaufen, aber fürn neues fehlt wie immer das geld 
Was neues heißt in dem Fall was vernünftiges, einen guten Stereoamp und schöne Stand-LS.


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. April 2010)

Ja gut, so gehts auch...

Ich hab noch die Sennheiser HD 595 als Kopfhöhrer, Preis ca. 120 €.
Die RF 82 kosten Pro Paar 800 €.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (1. April 2010)

Völlig vergessen mein System zu erwähnen:

Ich hab ein Philips HTR5204 und habe es für 189.90€ erworben. Es ist ein aktives 5.1 Heimkinosystem.


----------



## sinthor4s (1. April 2010)

So jetzt meine Sachen:

Passiv-Stereoboxen:
- RFT Cascada ... Preis... ka schießmichtot... haben, glaub ich, mal 1000 mark der DDR gekostet... also durch die beiden Währungsumstellungen ungefähr durch 4... ~ 250 €

Kopfhörer:
- AKG K701 ~220 €


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (1. April 2010)

So ich glaube für die erste Stunde ist die Liste schon gut gefüllt,
ich pack mich jetzt mal ins Bett.

Mfg
JMF


----------



## Caspar (1. April 2010)

Na da will ich mal mitmachen. ^^ 

5.1 System:
Edifier s550  ~320€
Müsste bei Aktiv-Surround stehen.

Headset Stereo:
SteelSeries Siberia v2 ~65€

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Blutstoff (1. April 2010)

Kopfhörer stereo:
Sennheiser HD265 für damals 279DM.

Aktiv-Surround-System:
Teufel CE400 inkl. Rabatt 297€

Passivlautsprecher stereo:
Nubert nuVero 14 ~3800€


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (1. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Kopfhörer stereo:
> 
> 
> Passivlautsprecher stereo:
> Nubert nuVero 14 ~3800€


Nett, jetzt gehts ins High-End Gefilde


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (1. April 2010)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Blaine is a pain and that is the truth.



 Der dunkle Turm?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. April 2010)

ich habe noch einen Kopfhörer/Stereo: 
- Sony MDR-V700

der hat damals (ca. 2003) irgendwas um die 130€ gekostet..

LG


----------



## Painkiller (1. April 2010)

Gute Idee...


Teufel Concept G THX 7.1  

hat damals reduziert 300€ gekostet....

Kopfhörer sind Sennheiser PC161  ca. 80 € damals...


----------



## Timsu (1. April 2010)

Meine Lautsprecher:
-Heco Victa 300
(passiv, stereo)
Paarpreis: ~150€


----------



## 5ki11zzz (1. April 2010)

Hab den *Sennheiser HD650* KH hab _250€ bezahlt_, kostet aber meistens zwischen _270-350 euro_

dann en *Sennheiser HD202* für _30euro_ (für meinen mp3 player, ist aber eigentlich _kein mobiler_ kh, also auch kein in ear)

dann noch das *Sennheiser PC160* headset für damals 80euro
alle *stereo*

und boxen habe ich das *Creative 7.1* brüllwürfelsystem *t7900* für _100euro_, ist ein *aktiv surroundsystem*


----------



## chiller93 (1. April 2010)

Ganz kurz nochmal, das Teufel Concept E MPE ist ein 5.1 Soundsystem, kein Stereo.

Lg Danny


----------



## KOF328 (1. April 2010)

aktivlautsprecher stereo meine logitech z3 ^^


----------



## sinthor4s (1. April 2010)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Der dunkle Turm?



Ja der Dunkle Turm ^^


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2010)

Sennheiser HD555 Kopfhörer Stereo ~60€.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (1. April 2010)

Passivlautsprecher: KLipsch RF 62     600€ das paar


----------



## derseppl (1. April 2010)

Passivsystem Stereo
Canton GLE490
798€ Listenpreis das Paar

Damit ist der Ausgleich erzielt 

Ich würde btw immer den Listenpreis nehmen da er einen stetigen "Vergleich" liefert. Der hängt dann nicht mehr vom Marktpreis ab, welcher sich bei manchen LS stetig ändert.

Fast vergessen:
Aktivsystem Stereo
JBL on Tour XT (für den Laptop  )
~75-80€


----------



## ODF (1. April 2010)

Aktivlautsprecher Stereo: Ediefier S530D ~ 170€
Kopfhörer / Headsets Stereo: Sennheiser PC150, ich schätze mal es gehört in die 50-100€ Kategorie


----------



## Feuerreiter (1. April 2010)

Kopfhörer / Headsets stereo: AKG K530, 55€

Hab auch noch ein Paar Passiv-LS (Canton Fonum 601), aber ich weiß überhaupt nich mehr, was die gekostet haben.


----------



## rebel4life (1. April 2010)

Natürlich nur was für Fertiglautsprecher. -.-


----------



## sinthor4s (1. April 2010)

Mensch rebel hab dich nicht so addier einfach die Preise deiner treiber und rechne nochmal 
die Preise der Materialien obendrauf... dann hast du doch den Preis^^


----------



## Two-Face (1. April 2010)

Aktivlautsprecher:

Teufel Concept G THX 7.1 (damals rund 300€)

Headset (Stereo):

Sennheiser PC 166 USB (damals so um die 150€)


----------



## Siffer81 (1. April 2010)

Hier mal meine sachen

Passiv Lautsprecher Stereo: B&W Nautilus 805S 2500€

Aktiv Subwoofer: Velodyne DD-10 2500€

Kopfhöhrer: AKG K702 ca. 370€


----------



## rebel4life (1. April 2010)

Ich hab die Chassis aber umsonst bekommen, ich nehm einfach den Preis des Bausatzes und dazu den Holzpreis. xD


Also: Das Paar Mindstorm liegt bei 250€.

4€ hab ich für Schrauben und Leim reingerechnet, Arbeitszeit ist vollkommen unberücksichtigt und wäre erheblich teurer.


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2010)

Passivlautsprecher Stereo ~500€:
KEF iQ7


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (2. April 2010)

Alles aktualisiert.
@Feuerreiter - Die Fonum hab ich mal in 300€+ eingeordnet.
@rebel4life - Deine Selbstbaukünste haben auch Einzug gefunden


----------



## Two-Face (2. April 2010)

Mein Headset fehlt noch.
Wohl überlesen oder vergessen.


----------



## Feuerreiter (2. April 2010)

> · 100-300€
> Teufel Concept G THX 7.1 - Two-Face
> 
> · 300-500€
> Teufel Concept G THX 7.1 - <<Painkiller>>


Find ich irgendwie komisch. Sollten schon in die gleiche Preisklasse  . Auch wenn sie beide verschieden gekostet haben.

Und noch eine Verbesserung:



> *·          **500-700€*
> KEF iQ7 - *Kef IQ7*


Das Fettgedruckte in Olstyle ändern. 

Mein Kopfhörer sollte vllt. in die Preisklasse 50-100€ . Na ja, von mir aus kann er auch bei 100-150€ bleiben  .


----------



## rebel4life (2. April 2010)

Sollen wir Verstärker auch noch machen?

Subwoofer kommt jedenfalls auch noch:

~60€ hat es mich gekostet, da war aber das Holz und auch das Kabel umsonst, deswegen sage ich mal rund 100€ wenn man es zuschneiden lässt:

2xTangBand W69-1042 als Bassreflex     100€


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. April 2010)

Passiv Lautsprecher: Magnat Quantum 507 ~500€/Paar nach Liste


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (2. April 2010)

Feuerreiter schrieb:


> Find ich irgendwie komisch. Sollten schon in die gleiche Preisklasse  . Auch wenn sie beide verschieden gekostet haben.
> 
> Und noch eine Verbesserung:
> 
> ...



Recht hast 
War ein bisschen spät gestern 

Wird geändert.
Grade wenn ich nach 24.00 die Liste ändere, schleichen sich da gerne mal Fehler ein


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (2. April 2010)

Haltet ihr es für besser den Listenpreis zu nehmen?

Dann änder ich nochmal n paar Preise nach oben


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (2. April 2010)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Recht hast
> War ein bisschen spät gestern
> 
> Wird geändert.
> Grade wenn ich nach 24.00 die Liste ändere, schleichen sich da gerne mal Fehler ein



Mein System hast du noch gar nicht mit reingenommen. -.-


----------



## whiteWolf86 (2. April 2010)

Akitvlautsprecher Stereo:

Edifier S530D  190 euro 

Kopfhörer:

Sennheiser HD650  280 euro


----------



## Oliver (2. April 2010)

Stereo-Headset: Beyerdynamic MMX 300, 300 Euro
Creative Gigaworks 550 THX, 350 Euro, ist aber schon ne Weile her
Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition, 200 Euro + 60 Euro für die Ständer

Beides aktive Surround-Systeme.


----------



## Lee (2. April 2010)

Stereo Kopfhörer: 
AKG K530|ehemals knapp über 100€ teuerer KH, ich hab 50 dafür gezahlt
AKG K518 DJ|60€
Passive Stereo Boxen: Nubert Nubox 481|Paarpreis 500€

Ich hoffe das ist so richtig


----------



## Witcher (2. April 2010)

Aktiv Lautsprecher Surround: Teufel CEMPE
Passivlautsprecher Stereo: Magnat Vector 77 Paarpreis 600€ (1335 DM)
Passive Effektlautsprecher (Stereo): Scythe KroCraft Paarpreis 50 €


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. April 2010)

@witcher: Deine Boxen sollte man in € umrechnen mit eventuell etwas Abzügen (altersbedingt), also das Paar in die 600 € Kategorie.

Edit: @ JMF: Den RW 12 D hab ich schon gar nicht mehr  (Siehe Signatur ^^)


----------



## KOF328 (2. April 2010)

kleine korrektur sind Z3e bei geizhals als guenstigstes mit 66 euro gelistet
bin grad nicht zuhause da verwechselt man schon leicht was


----------



## Witcher (2. April 2010)

Devil thx für den tipp werds gleich ändern


----------



## bobby (2. April 2010)

Teufel Theater 5 Hybrid 1499€ 

AKG K271  155€


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (2. April 2010)

Alles aktualisiert


----------



## Pokerclock (3. April 2010)

Mir fehlt noch eine Ecke für Subwoofer:

Canton AS125 SC > Liste 920€, Straße 400 € (weil Auslaufmodell)


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (3. April 2010)

Ich würd die Subs einfach zu Passivlautsprechern (aktiv/passiv) dazuzählen!?!

Man könnte natürlich auch noch eine extra Kategorie aufmachen, wenn das dein Ausdrücklicher Wunsch wäre.


----------



## rebel4life (3. April 2010)

Wäre besser, wenn man das trennt, ansonsten meint einer, dass er da tolle Lautsprecher von Canton für 400€ bekommt und dann ist es "nur" ein Subwoofer.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. April 2010)

Subs sind in der Regel aktiv. Einfach eine neue Rubrik mit Subwoofern erstellen. An Platz müssen wir ja nicht sparen.


----------



## rebel4life (3. April 2010)

Und auch passiv.  

Wenn dann schon gleich komplett, hat sicherlich Vorteile.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (3. April 2010)

Ich hab jetzt zwei weitere Kategorien dazugefügt, allerdings wird das ganze langsam unübersichtlich.

Wäre es nicht vielleich besser ein "SUB"-Präfix vor die Subwoofer zu schreiben und die in die "alten" Listen einzusortieren?


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. April 2010)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt zwei weitere Kategorien dazugefügt, allerdings wird das ganze langsam unübersichtlich.
> 
> Wäre es nicht vielleich besser ein "SUB"-Präfix vor die Subwoofer zu schreiben und die in die "alten" Listen einzusortieren?



Ich würde Subwoofer komplett weglassen, meiner Meinung nach. Das sind Zusatzmittel nur für den Tiefn Bereich, Ich denke das zählt man nicht dazu. Zählen wir doch einfach nur die, welche wirklich Musik übertragen... Sonst blickt der Mensch da net durch .


----------



## Witcher (3. April 2010)

ich will jetzt ja nicht unfreundlich sein aber gefallen dir meine nicht weil du mich nicht in die Liste eingetragen hast JunkMastahFlash ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. April 2010)

Witcher schrieb:


> ich will jetzt ja nicht unfreundlich sein aber gefallen dir meine nicht weil du mich nicht in die Liste eingetragen hast JunkMastahFlash ?



^^ Ist halt Magnat  Spaß


----------



## Witcher (3. April 2010)

so unrecht hast du da ja garnicht, ist nicht das beste was es gibt ^^


----------



## Betschi (3. April 2010)

Ich besitze noch ein Paar Canton GLE490.Passive Stereolautsprecher. Preise kannst du ja bei Pockerclock abschauen.

MfG

Betschi


----------



## sinthor4s (3. April 2010)

Nachtrag für meine mobilen Kopfhörer:

AKG K 518 DJ ~55€


----------



## Stormbringer (3. April 2010)

...eine neue Liste... 

- Lautsprecher Stereo Passiv: Monitor Audio Silver RS1 (Kompaktbox), Neupreis ca. 250€/Stück

- Lautsprecher Surround Passiv: KEF iQ7SE (Front), iQ6c (Center), iQ3 (Back), Neupreis Set ca. 2000€

- Subwoofer Aktiv: BK Monolith Downfire, Neupreis ca. 500€ (PLV-Wunder)


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (3. April 2010)

Witcher schrieb:


> ich will jetzt ja nicht unfreundlich sein aber gefallen dir meine nicht weil du mich nicht in die Liste eingetragen hast JunkMastahFlash ?



ATI-Fanboys kommen grundätzlich nicht rein 

Nein Spaß, ich hab das bisher einfach übersehen.
Ich trag das natürlich nach.

Gruß,
JMF


----------



## rebel4life (3. April 2010)

DIY TangBand W69-1042 - rebel4life

Kommt runter zu den passiven Subwoofern.


----------



## Witcher (3. April 2010)

@ JunkMastahFlash thx für deine mühe


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (3. April 2010)

canton as 125 sc  und Teufel Concept F 180€ damals

warum nich auch gleich ne liste mit stereo amps und AV Recievern?


----------



## sinthor4s (3. April 2010)

Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> warum nich auch gleich ne liste mit stereo amps und AV Recievern?



Dem titel des Threads nach ist das eine Lautsprecherliste
Demnach sollten hier auch nur Entsprechende auftauchen


----------



## DAEF13 (3. April 2010)

Logitech X-530 und  X-540 5.1 Aktivsystem(e) je 50-100€


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (5. April 2010)

Frohe Ostern,

alles aktualisiert soweit. (Hoffe ich zumindestens )


----------



## 8800 GT (5. April 2010)

Passiv Stereo, 2 nubert Nubox 381 (380€)


----------



## Gast12348 (5. April 2010)

Schade ich kann hier leider nicht so richtig mitmachen paar probleme : 
Mein Surroundsystem ist selbst zusammengestellt aus verschiedenen Lautsprecher, 
Meine Frontspeaker sind eigenbaut und teilweise selbst zusammengestellt da gibts keine bezeichnung für, gleiches gilt für Center Front und Rear. 
Bei einem meiner Subwoofer weis ich nur den Hersteller aber das Typenschild fehlt. 
Der andere ist von ner kleinen Firma gebaut worden, da gibts ebenfalls keine bezeichnung oder namen für. Die preise kann ich nur grob schätzen da die Boxen allesamt aus der Dmark zeit stammen.


----------



## GxGamer (5. April 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, soll man hier seine Lautsprecher und deren Anschaffungspreis posten?

Also meins ist das
Logitech X-210 (Aktiv, Stereo, 2.1), welches 39,99 beim Elektronikmarkt in der Stadt gekostet hat.


----------



## Raptorspeed (5. April 2010)

Aktivlautsprecher :

Logitech Z-5500 384€

Headset Suround :

Roccat Kave 80€


----------



## 8800 GT (5. April 2010)

Raptorspeed schrieb:


> Aktivlautsprecher :
> 
> Logitech Z-5500 384€
> 
> ...


Du solltest vllt schon vom aktuellen NP ausgehen, also 262€


----------



## grubsnek (5. April 2010)

Stereo Headset: Sennheiser PC150, hat damals inkl. Versand aus USA 50€ gekostet. Den akutellen Neupreis kann ich nicht beziffern, da dieses Gerät nicht mehr verkauft wird.


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. April 2010)

Aktivlautsprecher:

Medion 5.1-System MD 42491 neu 30€

Headset:

Sennheiser PC 350 neu 114,90€


----------



## Bejus (6. April 2010)

Aktivlautsprecher 5.1:
Logitech G51 140€
Stereo Headset:
Plantronics GameCom 377 25€


----------



## Blutstoff (6. April 2010)

Nachtrag

Ein brandneuer DB1 Aktiv-Subwoofer von B&W. Listenpreis ca. 4250 €.


----------



## sinthor4s (6. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Nachtrag
> 
> Ein brandneuer DB1 Aktiv-Subwoofer von B&W. Listenpreis ca. 4250 €.



Wer nen Langen hat kann nen Langen hängen lassen.... *hust*


Stereoheadset für die seltenen Gespräche über Skype:
Sennheiser PC 151 ~45€


----------



## Blutstoff (6. April 2010)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Wer nen Langen hat kann nen Langen hängen lassen.... *hust*


 
Er ist recht klein, aber ich arbeite dran.


----------



## sinthor4s (6. April 2010)

Naja die Länge ist doch eher zweitrangig

Aber der Sub ist echt ein schönes Ding, Glückwunsch


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (6. April 2010)

Netter Sub 

Ist aufgenommen - Liste aktualisiert


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. April 2010)

So hab auch noch einen Sub im Angebot.
Undzwar den Nubert nuLine AW-560. Stückpreis 506€ laut Nubert direckt.

Dann hab ich noch ein paar Passivstereolautsprecher die man selber baut. Werden solche auch aufgenommen? 
Währen nämlich die BK108-FF. Preis mit allem Pipapo 460€ das paar.

@Blutstoff
Ist wirklich ein schickes Teil nur ist mir etwas zu teuer als Schüler der 30€/Mon bekommt.


----------



## Astaroth (6. April 2010)

2.1 System:
Edifier S530D -169€ momentan

Headset:
Sennheiser PC 150 - nicht mehr käuflich erwerbbar, hat mich aber 30€ gekostet damals.


----------



## Carvahall (7. April 2010)

2.1 System
Edifier M1350
ca. 20€

Kopfhörer
Wesc Oboe Red
ca. 50€

Edit: Hab jetzt die grausamen Oboes weggeschmissen und hab jetzt AKG...


----------



## Stingray93 (7. April 2010)

Aktivlautsprecher Stereo
Technics Tower...hat damals knapp 2000DM gekostet   (genaue Bezeihnung muss ich noch mal nachgucken...grad keine Lust  )

Aktivlautsprecher 5.1
Teufel E400  340€ (damals ohne Rabatt!)


Headset 7.1
Logitech G35 100€


----------



## Zerebo (7. April 2010)

5.1 Passiv:
Teufel System 5 Concert
Preis 1000
Seh grad das die bei Teufel im Ausverkauf sind,also schlagt zu Leute.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (8. April 2010)

Alles aktualisiert - langsam wirds voller


----------



## emazemc (9. April 2010)

ich habe nen stereoverstärker von nad den c325BEE und dazu dynaudio 52 se... is zwar für meine onboard soundkarte etwas overpowered... aber höre eh meist cd´s also von daher


----------



## emazemc (9. April 2010)

ach so sorry.. preislich liegt der verstärker bei etwa 350€ und die boxen bei 750€


----------



## rebel4life (9. April 2010)

Hab auch nen C325BEE. 

Aber mit 2. Verstärker und nem Tiefpass zusätzlich dran, Subwoofer wird dann per Trigger Ausgang des NADs geschalten, schade dass der da nur einen hat.


Hier geht es aber um Lautsprecher, daher wären die Boxen eher interessant.


----------



## Apokalypsos (9. April 2010)

5.1 Aktiv-Lautsprecher:
Teufel Concept E Magnum PE ~150 €

5.1 Headset:
Sharkoon Cosmic 5.1 ~ 45 €


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. April 2010)

Subwoofer Canton AS 10
Preis ~ 100-150€ (nur noch gebraucht zu finden)

PC-Lautsprecher
Edifier S 530D 2.1
Preis ~ 180€


----------



## Monocus (10. April 2010)

*   Aktivlautsprecher Surround*

Teufel Concept E Magnum PE ~200€ 

*Passivlautsprecher Stereo*

Nubert nuBox 311 279€

*Kopfhörer Stereo
*
Sennheiser HD555 ~80€

(Bin mal immer vom aktuellen Neupreis ausgegangen)


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. April 2010)

Da ich ja schon in die Liste aufgenommen wurde mit meinem PC System hier  noch meine Heimkinoanlage(siehe Signatur,ca.1100€) und mein Subwoofer:

Canton AS 125SC  ca.400€

Headset: Sennheiser PC151


----------



## kuki122 (10. April 2010)

in die Aktiven Stereo Lautsprecher noch ESI nEar 05 / eXperience 222,- €


----------



## Athlon1000TB (10. April 2010)

Stereo Kopfhörer
Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 
159 €


----------



## Nixtreme (10. April 2010)

Hier noch ein User mit dem 2.1 Aktivsystem von *Logitech*, das *Z3*
Hab das Set nun schon ca. 3 1/2 bis 4 Jahren aufm Tisch stehen und bin immernoch sehr zufrieden vom Klang 
Edit: hab gesehen, es werden auch Headsets in die Liste Aufgenommen,
hab nämlich das *Logitech G35*


----------



## Rimarx (11. April 2010)

*Passivlautsprecher Stereo* 

Magnat Monitor Supreme 200

an

*Subwoofer aktiv

*Concept E Magnum PE


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. April 2010)

> Passivlautsprecher Stereo
> 
> Magnat Monitor Supreme 200
> 
> ...



Sorry für OT, aber dazu hätte ich eine Frage...wie ist diese Kombi klanglich? Kann mir absolut nicht vorstellen, dass der Teufel-Sub die Kompakten adäquat versorgen kann...wie lang hast du die Kombi schon in Gebrauch? Der Verstärker im Teufel-Sub leidet da doch bestimmt drunter...


----------



## Rimarx (11. April 2010)

Mir wurde hier ja auch abgeraten die LS so zu betreiben, aber klanglich war für mich kein Unterschied zu nem seperaten Verstärker auszumachen. Meine Studentenbude ist auch kein guter Hörraum, denke das minimiert nen etwaigen Unterschied gegen 0.
Spricht meiner Meinung nach nichts dagegen, 2 kompakte an das CEMPE anzuschliesen, aber von Surround und exorbitanter Lautstärke, würde ich ohne seperaten Verstärker abraten. Partybeschallung war in meinen 40qm bisher kein Problem.


----------



## Deadhunter (11. April 2010)

Logitech x-540 für 84 euro. 

mfg


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (11. April 2010)

Alles aktualisiert.

Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## taks (11. April 2010)

Kopfhörer Stereo:

Ultimate Ears SuperFi 5 Pro 170€


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (12. April 2010)

Aufgenommen


----------



## rytme (12. April 2010)

Aktivlautsprecher Surround: Edifier S550 ~ 310€


----------



## NCphalon (12. April 2010)

Passivlautsprecher Stereo:

Universum QSL 260 ~150€/Paar (Ham wir damals ausm Quellekatalog bestellt, im Internet hab ich die nochnet gefunden)


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (22. April 2010)

Soweit aktualisiert


----------



## Manbearpig (22. April 2010)

Hier mein Kram, aber ich fürchte da muss eine Kategorie etwas erweitert werden 

*Passivlautsprecher Stereo*
Nubert nuVero 11 - 2690€

*Passivlautsprecher Surround*
Nubert nuVero 11 (Front), Nubert nuVero 7 (Center), Teufel m500 FCR (Surround), Teufel m500 FCR (Backsurround), Teufel m5100 SW (Subwoofer) - ca. 5000€

*Kopfhörer / Headsets Stereo*
AKG 701 - ca. 220€
Beyerdynamic DT880 HIFI - ca. 220€

*Subwoofer Aktiv*
Teufel m5100 SW - ca. 400€


----------



## »EraZeR« (23. April 2010)

Passivlautsprecher Surround:

nuBox 481 (Front),nuBox DS-301 (Rear),nuBox CS-411 (Center)


----------



## KOF328 (24. April 2010)

*UPDATE*
meine z3 sind von uns gegangen *RIP*, jetzt stolzer besitzer von logitech z-2300 thx boxen 
hab 140€ inkl. bezahlt, sind für etwa 130€ gelistet

MfG


----------



## Xion4 (24. April 2010)

Auch bei mir die z2300 sowie ein PC161 Headset...


----------



## KILLTHIS (24. April 2010)

Aktivlautsprecher Stereo

Edifier S730D ~ 250,- €

Headset Stereo

Sennheiser PC131 ~ 50,- €


----------



## »EraZeR« (24. April 2010)

Warum wird mein Set nicht aufgenommen, habe es schon 2 mal gepostet.


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. April 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Warum wird mein Set nicht aufgenommen, habe es schon 2 mal gepostet.



Unbeliebt


----------



## Zocker24 (25. April 2010)

PC System:

Teufel Concept G THX


----------



## Bullveyr (25. April 2010)

Kopfhörer Stereo 200-300€

AKG K701 (an einem Graham Slee Solo Amp + Zhaolu D3 DAC)


----------



## Lihp17 (25. April 2010)

Aktivlautsprecher Stereo:
Teufel Concept C 100 USB 130€

Kopfhörer:
Superlux HD 681 20€


----------



## Fate T.H (26. April 2010)

Aktivlautsprecher Suround

Teufel Concept E300 -> 269€


Kopfhörer / Headsets Stereo

100-200€
Sennheiser PC350 -> ~ 135€

200-300€
Shure SE420 (In-Ear , "mobile")  -> 249€
Beyerdynamic DT-880 Edition 2005 -> 289€


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. April 2010)

*Passivlautsprecher Stereo*


Technics SB-EH590 ca. 50€

*Headsets Stereo*

Sennheiser PC 151 ca. 35€


----------



## pillepalle.ger (26. April 2010)

So, mach auch mal mit!

Lautsprecher: SpeedLink Gravity NX 2.1 / bis 50,- Euro (Ob´s Aktive oder Passive sind weiß ich nicht)

Headset: SpeedLink Medusa NX Stereo / bis 50,- Euro


----------



## Per4mance (26. April 2010)

Lautsprecher: Logitech Z-5500 digital um die 240euro damals wos neu war 

Headset: Plantronics Audio 500 USB 26 euro (alt aber gut und funktionert noch top


----------



## sinthor4s (26. April 2010)

Areos schrieb:


> Headset: Plantronics Audio 500 USB 226 euro (alt aber gut und funktionert noch top



Keiner bezweifelt das es gut ist aber 226€  ich glaube du hast dich verschrieben.


----------



## Per4mance (26. April 2010)

ja ne 2 zuviel . habs ausgebessert


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (27. April 2010)

Soweit alles aktualisiert.
Es hat ein wenig länger gedauert, aber ich hatte einiges zu tun.

@Erazer - Nun bist auch du ordentlich vertreten

@Zocker - Bitte spezifizier doch deine Angaben...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. April 2010)

Lautsprecher: Logitech X530   

Surround, ~70€ habe ich damals bezahlt.


----------



## Zocker24 (27. April 2010)

Aktivlautsprecher Surround:

Teufel Concept G THX 

damals für 299€ eines der letzten seiner Art bei Teufel


----------



## Biosman (5. Mai 2010)

Surround Headset: 50-100€   Speedlink Medusa NX

Aktivlautsprecher Surround: 100-300€  Teufel Concept E Magnum PE


----------



## Iceananas (5. Mai 2010)

Ich mach auch mal mit:

Creative Gigaworks S750 - 500€ NVP


----------



## Sutta (5. Mai 2010)

Aktivlautsprecher Stereo: Teufel Concept C200 USB. Mit Versandkosten für ~200€
Headset: Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1 für ~60€


----------



## 8800 GT (5. Mai 2010)

2 nubox 481=>515€
Du kannst die 381 in der Liste löschen


----------



## NCphalon (5. Mai 2010)

@8800GT: Du weißt aber immernoch wie die 381 klingen oder? 

@JunkMastahFlash: Vllt solltest du jedes Produkt nur 1x in die Liste schreiben und dann, wenn es mehrere Besitzer gibt, diese durch Kommas getrennt hintendrann, das wär dann übersichtlicher


----------



## 8800 GT (5. Mai 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> @8800GT: Du weißt aber immernoch wie die 381 klingen oder?


Wieso?
WAS meinst du?


----------



## NCphalon (5. Mai 2010)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:
			
		

> Somit dürfte es für jeden Kaufinteressenten eines Systems auch einfacher werden Erfahrungen und Ansprechpartner zu finden.



@8800GT: Wenn sich jemand die dinger holen will kann er dich immernoch fragen wie sie klingen ohne dass du sie noch besitzt, deshalb wärs besser wenn die bei dir in der Liste stehen bleiben.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub, die 381er hat er nie bekommen, war irgendein dubioser eBay-Handel ^^


----------



## NCphalon (5. Mai 2010)

Achso^^ aber warum stehn die dann schon in der Liste?^^


----------



## 8800 GT (6. Mai 2010)

Jup, die 381 habe ich nie bekommen. Ich habe sie hier angegeben, nachdem ich sie bezahlt hatte. Jetzt, nach gut 4 Wochen wurde das Geld durch Paypal zurücküberwiesen und die Nubox 481 kommen morgen


----------



## stefan.net82 (6. Mai 2010)

Logitech X-530, 5.1

(Aktivlautsprecher Surround: _50-100€_)


----------



## tuner-andy (6. Mai 2010)

Logitech X210


----------



## heizungsrohr (6. Mai 2010)

PC-Stereo
Edifier S 530D 2.1
Preis ~ 200€ (gekauft für 140€)


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (13. Mai 2010)

Alles aktualisiert.

Mehr Teufel CEM PE nehme ich erstmal nicht mehr auf, sonst besteht die Liste noch zu 1/3 aus CEM´s.

@tuner-andy:
Bitte genauer.


Viele Grüße,
JMF


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Mai 2010)

Du hast meine Nubox 481 in die falsche Spalte eingeordnet


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (14. Mai 2010)

Korrigiert


----------



## Otep (14. Mai 2010)

*1. Aktivlautsprecher Stereo*

Hercules XPS 2.1 35 / 25 €
*
5.        Kopfhörer / Headsets  Stereo

*Sennheiser PC145 USB / 55€


----------



## Uziflator (14. Mai 2010)

Teufel E300  € 269,00

Akg K530


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Mai 2010)

Mal ne frage, was ist mit Boxen bei dennen der original preis nicht mehr ermittelt werden kann aufgrund des alters, zählt dann der aktuelle gegenwert der Boxen ? 
Und darf ich mehrere Boxenpärchen angeben ? Ich hab nämlich so einige im Betrieb. 
Und wie mach ich das mit selbst zusammengestellten Boxen für diese gibts ja keine bezeichnung da sie eben unikate sind, so wie meine Visaton z.b für die gibts keine bezeichnung weil ich diese gröstenteils selbst zusammengestellt habe. 
Würd ja echt gern mitmachen damit auch mal paar exoten in die liste kommen *g*


----------



## nfsgame (14. Mai 2010)

Ich würde sagen das du dann einfach schätzt, bzw den aktuellen Wert angibst. 
Selbstbauboxen kannste ja nach dem Schema "DIY [Chassis]" reinschrieben .


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Mai 2010)

Na schätzen brauch ich nicht, ich kenn ja den aktuellen gegenwert meiner systeme, auser bei den Subwoofern da wirds schwer *g* 
Ja beim DIY die einzelnen chassis angeben wird auch schwer, extra deswegen die boxen zerlegen hmmm, vieleicht lass ich die Visaton auch einfach raus. 

Also ich probier mal 

Passiv Lautsprecher Stereo 

Grundig Audiorama 7000 / gegenwert 700€ 
Telefunken Tonsäule 2302 / gegenwert 300€ 
Schneider Testival 8030 / gegenwert 100€ 

Passiv Subwoofer 

DIY Bass Horn Expotential Bauweise, Chassis Rola Celestion G12/100 / gegenwert ca 400€ 


Bei meinen Restlichen speakern wirds problematisch, ich weis zb nicht die bezeichnung von meinem Bell Subwoofer, das typenschild is leider abhanden gekommen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (16. Mai 2010)

1. Lautsprecher 

Neues Teufel Concept E 400

Kopfhörer

Sennheiser PC 350

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Lihp17 (22. Mai 2010)

Aktivlautsprecher Stereo:
Teufel Concept C 200 USB


----------



## The_Freak (22. Mai 2010)

wohoo heute angekommen, schmeiß mein altes Logitech Z 2300 raus und hau dafür die rein bitte:

 Passivlautsprecher Stereo:
-Canton GLE 403 200€


----------



## querinkin (22. Mai 2010)

Passivlautsprecher Stereo:
nuBox 681 > 700-1000 Euro (Paarpreis)

PS: Meiner Meinung nach sind einige "Passivlautsprecher Stereo" im Bereich vom 700 - 2000 Euro preislich falsch eingeordnet.


----------



## Stormbringer (24. Mai 2010)

btw: ihr könnt mein kef-set streichen.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2010)

Wie schon bei anderen gilt:
Nur weil du es nicht mehr im Einsatz hast weißt du doch noch wie es klingt  .


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> btw: ihr könnt mein kef-set streichen.


Was gibts denn neues ?


----------



## Stormbringer (24. Mai 2010)

imag3eco von manfred zoller. 

zitat aus dem zoller-forum:


> Hier starte ich den Thread zu einer Projektbox , auf die viele schon lange gewartet haben.
> Sie ist eine erweiterete Imagination2 Konstruktion.
> Auf kleinstem Platz bietet sie im Stereobetrieb den maximalen Basspegel, knochentrocken und tief.
> Bausatz Preis ca 900Euro Paar (nur Treiber und FW Teile), sehr leicht nachzubauen.
> ...



hab leider nur eine simulation gefunden:


----------



## rebel4life (24. Mai 2010)

Naja, ich bin eher der Fan von Monacor Chassis, allein schon aufgrund der Ersparnis.


----------



## Stormbringer (24. Mai 2010)

notorischer nörgler.


----------



## rebel4life (24. Mai 2010)

50% Rabatt sind halt ne ganz andere Liga - da bekomm ich High-End zum Normalpreis. 

Den Sommer werde ich mir nen Subwoofer bauen, Chassis würde 280€ kosten, ich zahl 140€, das ist genial.


----------



## klefreak (24. Mai 2010)

hab ein Logitech X-530

bin damit sehr zufrieden, nur die Abschirmung scheint mangelhaft zu sein, da ich manchmals am Abend irgendwelche Radiosender darüber empfangen kann


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (4. Juni 2010)

Headset Stereo Sennheiser PC 161 ~65€


----------



## theGrimmm (4. Juni 2010)

Aktivlautsprecher Surround: Teufel Concept E Magnum PE und Teufel Concept E300 
Kopfhörer / Headsets Surround: Razer Megalodon 150€


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (16. Juni 2010)

Nach längerer Abstinenz wegen meiner Klausurphase im vierten Semester nun endlich geupdatet.

P.S. Ich hab die "eingeworfenen" Beiträge ohne Preis und Einordnung nicht mit aufgenommen, bitte genauer.

Viele Grüße,
JMF


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. Juni 2010)

Kompaktlautsprecher:
Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 - NP war ~ ab 120€ das Paar

Standlautsprecher:
Pioneer S-H310V-QL  - NP war ~ ab 300€ das Paar

Center Speaker:
Heco Superior Center - NP war ~ ab 150€

LG


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Juni 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Kompaktlautsprecher:
> Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 - NP war ~ ab 120€ das Paar



du hast aber grad mal die Hälfte bezahlt 

btt: bei mir können die Magnat Monitor 220 dank KaiHD7960xx gestrichen werden. Stattdessen kann man für mich folgendes einfügen: 

- Magnat Quantum 603 (2-Wege Kompaktlautsprecher) - Neupreis lag bei 400€/Paar


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. Juni 2010)

Jaha, aber NP der 200er Serie war ja bei (ab) 120€ das Paar. 
Wenn hier jeder seine Einkaufswerte postet hat man ja keine evaluierbaren Werte. ^^



> du hast aber grad mal die Hälfte bezahlt


Bin ich auch froh drum!  *g*


----------



## Anecthor (22. Juni 2010)

Auch wenns mein erster Post ist, so mach ich doch direkt hier mit:
Passiv Sourround 1500-2000 Euro: Teufel System 6 an einem Onkyo TX-SR 707
Dazu kommen in 2 Wochen als Kopfhörer meine Beyerdynamic MMX300 per Post ins Haus(300-500 Euro).

Bilder werd ich dann demnächst mal im Bilderthread nachliefern.


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Juni 2010)

hey junk... schmeiss mein kef-set dochmal bitte raus.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. Juni 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hey junk... schmeiss mein kef-set dochmal bitte raus.


 
und was gibts neues?


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. Juni 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> und was gibts neues?



ich wills gar net wissen. ( Geld adé )


----------



## Stormbringer (23. Juni 2010)

ist doch schon bekannt (dachte ich).
manfred zöllers imaginaton 3 eco.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juni 2010)

Wir wollen Bilder und einen kleinen Hörbericht .


----------



## Stormbringer (23. Juni 2010)

wenn die box irgendwann fertig ist, gerne. 

hier gibts infos:
AUDIO-VIDEO FORUM :: Thema anzeigen - Imagination3 economy Version FAQ


----------



## relgeitz (23. Juni 2010)

du kannst mich noch bei Aktivlautsprecher Stereo mit Edifier C2 2.1 (50-100€)  eintragen. und bei den Headset Surround mit dem Medusa 5.1 USB (0-50€). 

btw: sollte der thread net sticky sein?


----------



## Jakob (23. Juni 2010)

Headset: Logitech G35 100-150€
Soundsystem Stereo Aktiv: Altec Lansing FX4021 120€


----------



## foin (24. Juni 2010)

es gibt auch stereo lautsprecher für den pc von bose... die kosten zwischen 120 und 300€ geben aber auch guten sound, genauso die kopfhörer


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Juni 2010)

foin schrieb:


> es gibt auch stereo lautsprecher für den pc von bose... die kosten zwischen 120 und 300€ geben aber auch guten sound, genauso die kopfhörer



aha, und was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?  abgesehen davon, dass BOSE und "guter Sound" in einem Satz..naja...eher unglücklich wirkt


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Juni 2010)

foin schrieb:


> es gibt auch stereo lautsprecher für den pc von bose... die kosten zwischen 120 und 300€ geben aber auch guten sound, genauso die kopfhörer



Guter Sound der an Klirr und Loudness für ambitionierte Nicht - Hifideler durchaus zu empfehlen ist... Denn Bose -> *B*uy *O*ther *S*ound *E*quipment.


----------



## Stormbringer (24. Juni 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> aha, und was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?  abgesehen davon, dass BOSE und "guter Sound" in einem Satz..naja...eher unglücklich wirkt



das hast du geschickt formuliert.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (20. Juli 2010)

Mal wieder geupdated


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. Juli 2010)

bei mir wären's dann auch noch mal die Magnat Monitor Supreme 800, Monitor Supreme Center 250, Magnat Motion Sub 200A, Magnat Monitor 220

EDIT:
Magnat 220 ~ 100€ (alles Paarpreise)
Magnat Center ~ 50€
Magnat 800 ~ 135€-200€
Magnat Sub ~ 80€


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Juli 2010)

> Mal wieder geupdated



Achja? 

Also meine Veränderung hast du übersehen, die von Stormbringer auch, die von Kai auch...

hier nochmal meins:

Passiv-Stereo *Magnat Monitor 220 * kann bei mir raus genommen werden

dafür kann reingenommen werden:

Passiv-Stereo

Magnat Quantum 603 - Neupreis 400€/Paar (vor dem Ausverkauf)


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (20. Juli 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Achja?
> 
> Also meine Veränderung hast du übersehen, die von Stormbringer auch, die von Kai auch...



Deine Lautsprecher sind drinnen.
Die von Stormbringer scheinen noch nicht fertiggestellt zu sein und haben keine Preisbezeichnung und die Lautsprecher von Kai, welche ich grade aktualisieren wollte, weichen von seinen letzen ab und haben keine Preisbezeichnung / Kategorie.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Juli 2010)

Mein DIY Woofer fehlt auch noch *g* oder ist das ding so speziel das du es nich einordnen kannst ?


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (20. Juli 2010)

Kann sein, sind halt zig Soundsysteme, ich probiere den Überblick zu behalten, habe aber auch nur sporadisch Zeit das ganze zu pflegen.


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (21. Juli 2010)

Habe mir jetzt ein Paar von den Nubert nuJubilee 35 gegönnt..

Paarpreis von 470€

Erfahrungsbericht folgt bestimmt


----------



## Stormbringer (21. Juli 2010)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Deine Lautsprecher sind drinnen.
> Die von Stormbringer scheinen noch nicht fertiggestellt zu sein und haben keine Preisbezeichnung und die Lautsprecher von Kai, welche ich grade aktualisieren wollte, weichen von seinen letzen ab und haben keine Preisbezeichnung / Kategorie.




stimmt - du könntest meine alten lautsprecher (kef...) aber mal entfernen.


----------



## Feuerreiter (21. Juli 2010)

Nochmal neue Lautsprecher zusätzlich zu denen im Wohnzimmer. 
Canton LE 900, Neupreis ca. 700DM = 350€. 

Bitte mit einfügen.


----------



## sinthor4s (3. August 2010)

UPDATE

Passivlautsprecher Stereo

Elac BS 243 - 900-1000 €

(hab ich für <400 bekommen )


----------



## Ceyone (3. August 2010)

Hi

Kopfhörer: Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 100 - 150 €


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (3. Oktober 2010)

AKTUALISIERT


----------



## p00nage (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab seit 4 Wochen die Nubert Nubox 511 mit ABL an nem Denon 2809 (5.1 wird nach und nach ausgebaut)
Paarpreis 800€ + 190€ fürs ABL. Das ABL wird durchs neue ATM getauscht und ist schon aufm weg Preis 209€.


----------



## kazzig (4. Oktober 2010)

Habe seit ca. 2 Wochen ein Set von Heco Victa Lautsprechern zusammengestellt:

2x Heco Victa 300
2x Heco Victa 200
1x Heco Victa 100
1x Heco Victa Sub 25A (aktiv)

Wenn du magst, kannst mich mit in die Liste aufnehmen - stehe für Fragen gern zur Verfügung!


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. Oktober 2010)

Logitech T6100 69€


----------



## The_Freak (4. Oktober 2010)

Seit mitte letzter Woche einen Canton AS 65.2 SC, hat eine UVP von 400€.
Ist ein Aktiv Subwoofer.


----------



## GW-Player (6. Oktober 2010)

Passiv Stereo Lautsprecher:
2x Magnat Quantum 605 Paarpreis: 360€
Amp: Grundig V5200 Preis: kA (hat schon ein paar Jährchen aufn Buckel, konnte auch nix genaueres finden.)
Stereo Headset:
Steelseries 7H Preis: 90€


----------



## GxGamer (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich verwende ab sofort auch ein Headset und zwar ein Saitek GH20 Vibration Headset.

GH20 Vibration Headset


----------



## Gamiac (8. Oktober 2010)

Mein Denon 6.1 aus dem Wohnzimmer hat hier nichts verloren aber am PC höre ich entweder mit den Z-623 oder mit dem Medusa Pro Gamer 5.1 .

mfg  gamiac


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (10. Oktober 2010)

Wird demnächst alles mit aufgenommen und das Denon hat hier sehr wohl etwas verloren


----------



## Witcher (10. Oktober 2010)

Stereo Kopfhörer Sennheiser HD 202 II für 35€


----------



## Namaker (10. Oktober 2010)

Stereo Passivboxen ALR Nummer 3, 300-500€


----------



## Anecthor (15. November 2010)

Mensch wie viele Seiten das ding hier schon nach hinten gerutscht ist. Scheint sich wohl schon lange keiner mehr neue Lautsprecher gekauft zu haben.
Bei mir sind gerade 2 Canton Chrono SL 530 auf dem Weg vom Händler zu mir ins Wohnzimmer um mich als passives Stereosystem für insgesamt 800€ zu beglücken.

Gruss
Anecthor


----------



## Bu11et (15. November 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hat sich noch keiner gemeldet, der das 2.1 System von Creativ hat?
Gigaworks T3 bekommt man schon ab ca. 160 eus.
Und das Fatal1ty-Headset ist eigentlich auch recht weit verbreitet. Für 30 € ein Schnäpchen .


----------



## Blutstoff (15. November 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Gigaworks T3 bekommt man schon ab ca. 160 eus.


 
Und das ist noch zu teuer, wenn ich mir das System näher betrachte.


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. November 2010)

Aktiv-Lautsprecher Stereo 300-500€ : Teufel Motiv 2.
Passiv-Lautsprecher Stereo 2000-3000€ : Canton Vento 890 DC.


Mfg


----------



## crankrider (15. November 2010)

so da mach ich mal mit :

Aktiv-Lautsprecher 50-100€: Logitech Z4
&
Passiv-Lautsprecher 5.1 500-1000€:  Teufel Theater 100
&
Headset/Stereo  50-100€:  SteelSeries Siberia V2 Full-Size in weiß 


lg


----------



## @rne (15. November 2010)

Stereo-Passiv Lautsprecher 300 - 500€: Dali Concept 2


----------



## ThePlayer (15. November 2010)

Aktivlautsprecher Stereo
-50€
-NoName 2-Wege Blue Lights

Passivlautsprecher
-100-300€
-Heco Victa 500

Kopfhörer/Headsets Stereo
-100-150€
-AKG K271 Studio


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. November 2010)

So, da kannste bei mir die Klipsch endlich entfernen und die KEF XQ 40 reinschreiben, 3200 €.


----------



## TAZ (15. November 2010)

Passivlautsprecher Surround

Quadral Quintas 5000
Kostenpunkt etwas mehr als 300€...

Kopfhörer: Sony MDR-V500 DJ -70€


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (16. November 2010)

Nach den ganzen Posts, werde ich am Wochenende die Liste aktualisieren.

@ Devil - Wie ist der Unterschied zu den Klipsch?


----------



## Semih91 (16. November 2010)

Hab ebenfalls Logitech X-540


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. November 2010)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> @ Devil - Wie ist der Unterschied zu den Klipsch?



Im direkten Vergleich hört man mit der KEF viel mehr Details, eine bessere Bühne, den knackigeren Bass - wenn man sie ausreizen kann, was Ich leider eben nicht kann. Die fühlt sih erst in größeren Zimmern wohl.


----------



## Bu11et (17. November 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Und das ist noch zu teuer, wenn ich mir das System näher betrachte.



Da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu. Um erlich zu sein hab ich sie hauptsächlch wegen des Designs gekauft .


----------



## Fleshless (17. November 2010)

Kopfhörer/Headsets Stereo
-100-150€
-Sennheiser HD 595

Aktivlautsprecher Surround
-100-300€
-Teufel Concept E 100


----------



## blaidd (18. November 2010)

Kopfhörer/Headsets:
Sennheiser PC161 ca. 75€
Allen & Heath Xone X-53 ca. 150€
Sennheiser HD 25-1 II ca. 200€

Dank Hertzkranker Nachbarn kommt Momentan leider ein Boxensystem nicht wirklich in Frage...

Ich hab hier aber noch rumfliegen:

5.1 Aktiv:

Philips A 3.610 -ich glaube ich habe 140€ dafür bezahlt. Sound ist aber eher mäßig.

JBL ESC 300
Vorgestern auf dem Weg zum Supermarkt auf dem Sperrmüll entdeckt. Diagnose: Verbogener Stecker, der Kurzschlüsse verursacht. Repariert in ca. 5,3s. Funktioniert tadellos, Preis 0€ 

Meine selbstzusammengeschusterte Anlage lassen wir mal außen vor...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. November 2010)

Kopfhörer Stereo:

AKG K701 - Preis: 216€


----------



## TAZ (30. November 2010)

Kopfhörer Stereo: 
AKG K272 HD - 130€


----------



## iceman650 (30. November 2010)

Kopfhörer Stereo: 
Beyerdynamic DT660 - 170€

Passivlautsprecher Stereo:
Infinity Reference 31i (Neupreis: 1400DM / Gebraucht: 250€)


----------



## Ahab (30. November 2010)

Ich klink mich mal ein. 

*Teufel Concept E100, 5.1 Komplettsystem - 180€*

und 

*Steelseries 7H Klinke Stereo Headset - 85€*

tataaa


----------



## Moinge (1. Dezember 2010)

stereo Kopfhörer:
Sennheiser RS140 neupreis ~150€

stereo Headset:
Steelserie 7H  - 76€

Lautsprecher hab ich (noch) keine


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Dezember 2010)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> werde ich am Wochenende die Liste aktualisieren.


 
An welchem Wochenende ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2010)

1. Edifier C2 2.1 69 €

2. Logitech Z 5500 280 €

4. MB Quart QL-S 20 ( Front ), MB Quart QL-S 33 CTR ( Center ), MB Quart QL-S 15 ( Rear ) ca 2500 €
7. Yamaha YST SW 150 600 €


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (1. Dezember 2010)

Canton Gle 490 Passiv 750€ Der Kleine Jayson


----------



## computertod (1. Dezember 2010)

Lautsprecher Aktiv Stereo
Creative Soundworks SW320 nicht mehr erhältlich (?)
und Headset Stereo
Creative Fatal1ty Gaming Headset 30€


----------



## Hilbert (1. Dezember 2010)

Interessante Liste!

Bei mir arbeitet natürlich Edifier 

->Edifier S530D


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (1. Dezember 2010)

der Moloch schrieb:


> An welchem Wochenende ?



An dem Wochenende an dem ich Zeit, Muße und Lust habe. 

Evtl. schaffe ich das noch diese Woche.

MFG
JMF


----------



## p00nage (2. Dezember 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ich hab seit 4 Wochen die Nubert Nubox 511 mit ABL an nem Denon 2809 (5.1 wird nach und nach ausgebaut)
> Paarpreis 800€ + 190€ fürs ABL. Das ABL wird durchs neue ATM getauscht und ist schon aufm weg Preis 209€.



Hab ich anfang Oktober geschrieben und steht leider noch nicht in der Liste


----------



## Per4mance (2. Dezember 2010)

hab jetzt vor nen paar wochen das logitech z-5500 entsorgt und was besseres gekauft:

Infinity Primus HCS 5.1 300.-
Onkyo TX-SR508         279.-


----------



## GW-Player (30. Januar 2011)

GW-Player schrieb:


> Passiv Stereo Lautsprecher:
> 2x Magnat Quantum 605 Paarpreis: 360€
> Amp: Grundig V5200 Preis: kA (hat schon ein paar Jährchen aufn Buckel, konnte auch nix genaueres finden.)
> Stereo Headset:
> Steelseries 7H Preis: 90€


*Update*
Amp: Denon PMA510-AE Preis: 200€
Headset durch Kopfhörer ersetzt: Beyerdynamic DT-880 Pro (mit Zalman ZM-MIC1) Preis: 240€


----------



## PEG96 (31. Januar 2011)

Ich habe:
Passiv-Stereo Lautsprecher: 1. Heco Victa 700 UVP: 400€ Paarpreis: 800€
Stereo Kopfhörer: Sennheiser HD650 UVP: 449€


----------



## Pravasi (31. Januar 2011)

Dann mach ich auch mal:

Front: Nubert Nuvero 4-                     1140€
Center: Nubert Nuvero 7 -              1085€
Rear: Magnat Quantum 603 -200€
Subwoofer: XTZ 16.10               -320€

Beyerdynamic DT880 -240€
Dennon AH 2000 -                                        250€


----------



## HAWX (23. Juni 2011)

*buddel*

Esi near 08 Classic

Es handelt sich dabei um 222 Euro teure Aktiv-Monitore.(2.0)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> 1. Edifier C2 2.1 69 €
> 
> 2. Logitech Z 5500 280 €
> 
> ...


 
Ersatz für das Z 5500 wurde das Edifier S 550. Für die Zwecke ausreichend. Gekostet hat der Spass gerade mal 210 Taler


----------



## Caspar (23. Juni 2011)

Bitte das Edifier s550 (Aktivlautsprecher Surround 300-500€) von mir streichen, ist verkauft.

Dafür habe ich aktuell:
Passivlautsprecher Stereo
Needle Peerless 50-100€ (Paar)


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (23. Juni 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> *buddel*


 
Ganz schön tief gegraben mein Freund...

Ich werde die Liste die Tage dann mal aktualisieren.

MFG,
JMF


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Juni 2011)

Wie genau soll das mit den Eigenbau-LS funktionieren? Welche Angaben muss ich machen und welchen Preis kalkulieren (Materialwert + Arbeitszeit)...?


----------



## Sync (23. Juni 2011)

1. Logitech Z5500 (iwas um 250eu)
2. Magnat Quantum 605 (UVP 700 Paarpreis)
3. Kopfhörer: Denon AH D2000 (UVP 399 EU)


----------



## hydro (23. Juni 2011)

Den Thread gibts? :o

Passiv Stereo: Heco Aleva 400 Paarpreis UVP 900€ 
NP 730€
Umbauarbeiten ca. 400€
modifiziert und umgebaut von Speakerheaven Duisburg.
gebrauchtpreis 300€
Sucht euch das passende raus...

Kopfhörer: Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 150€


----------



## Sync (23. Juni 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> Den Thread gibts? :o


 
ja war auch erstaunt 

ich bin für anpinnen!


----------



## Tuerkay (24. Juni 2011)

Hier mal wieder was von den billigen Plätzen

Stereo LS: Logitech Z-4i 2.1 - 69€
Stereo Headset: Plantronics GameCom 377 - 33€
Kopfhörer: Shure SRH-750 DJ - 114€

Zum Glück wird bald aufgerüstet


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (24. Juni 2011)

bitte mal bei SW passiv eintragen: DIY Monacor SPH 450 TC bei etwa 1000€


----------



## Pravasi (24. Juni 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> 1. Logitech Z5500 (iwas um 250eu)
> 2. Magnat Quantum 605 (UVP 700 Paarpreis)
> 3. Kopfhörer: Denon AH D2000 (UVP 399 EU)


 
Ich denke,wenn man sich die Teile z.B. per Taxi aus dem Ausland liefern lassen würde,dann könnte man glatt nochmal 1000€ pro Artikel drauflegen.
Hört sich doch noch wichtiger/besser/kostbarer/etablierter/richtiger/ect.,...an.
Denkt mal drüber nach!
Echt niedlich,wie ihr euch hier die Tasche mit Halbwarheiten vollpackt um ein kleines bischen "besser" dazustehen...


----------



## Tuerkay (24. Juni 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Ich denke,wenn man sich die Teile z.B. per Taxi aus dem Ausland liefern lassen würde,dann könnte man glatt nochmal 1000€ pro Artikel drauflegen.
> Hört sich doch noch wichtiger/besser/kostbarer/etablierter/richtiger/ect.,...an.
> Denkt mal drüber nach!
> Echt niedlich,wie ihr euch hier die Tasche mit Halbwarheiten vollpackt um ein kleines bischen "besser" dazustehen...



Er verbreitet ja keine Lügen 

Magnat Quantum 605 kosten zwar "nur" 150€ aber der UVP liegt schon bei 700€
Magnat Quantum 605 PAAR schwarz - Yatego.com

Die Logitech kosten laut idealo ab 293,99€
Logitech Z-5500 5.1 PC-Lautsprecher-System: PC Lautsprecher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Die Denon gibts ab 255
Denon AH-D2000 Bgel-Kopfhrer: Kopfhrer Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
UVP ist jedoch 399€
DENON DE | AH-D2000


----------



## p00nage (24. Juni 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ich hab seit 4 Wochen die Nubert Nubox 511 mit ABL an nem Denon 2809 (5.1 wird nach und nach ausgebaut)
> Paarpreis 800€ + 190€ fürs ABL. Das ABL wird durchs neue ATM getauscht und ist schon aufm weg Preis 209€.


 
ist ja doch schon ne weile her  war 3.10.2010 ^^ seit paar monaten hab ich auch einen AKG K-271 MKII für 149€


----------



## HAWX (24. Juni 2011)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz schön tief gegraben mein Freund...
> 
> Ich werde die Liste die Tage dann mal aktualisieren.
> 
> ...



Ja klar, aber ich finde so eine Liste sollte eigentlich angepinnt werden


----------



## Madz (24. Juni 2011)

Passivlautsprecher Stereo


Nubert Nubox 511 - 399€  / 798€
Kopfhörer

AKG K601

Kopfhörer Mobil

Beyerdynamic DTX 100


----------



## Seba1973 (24. Juni 2011)

Damit die Liste weiter wächst und auch LS aus dem Ösi-Land dabei sind:

Passiv Stereo / Surround

Vienna Accoustics Haydn Signature (4x)
Vienna Accoustics Maestro Signature

SUB 

Klipsch RSW 10D

Preise weiss ich nicht. Sind ja schon seit über 10 Jahren bei mir und damals gabs ja keinen Euro. Ich könnte nur umrechnen was die Damals UVP gekostet haben.


----------



## Niza (24. Juni 2011)

Gute IDEE das Thema

Aktiv 5.1
Logitech X 540 ca 75€

Kopfhörer Surround
Speedlink Medusa 5.1 damals 49,99€ - Saturn damals noch 

Heute weiß ich leider nicht den Preis weil es eine ältere Version ist und ich bei den Kudelmudel von Speedlink 5.1 Kopfhörersystemen nicht mehr durchblicke 
wenn man z.B. bei ebay nach dem aktuellen Preis schaut

Beim X540 
Der *Center* Lautsprecher kann auf dem *Bildschirm befestigt* werden *wovon abzuraten ist* , 
weil er sonst runterfallen kann, weil er nicht richtig hält und sogar dabei gegen den Bildschirm knallen kann wie es meinen Bruder bei seinem 27" LCD passiert ist.
Schöne Macke im bildschirm zum Glück im Rahmen und nicht auf der Bildoberfläche

Glück im Unglück gehabt.

Mfg


----------



## Pravasi (24. Juni 2011)

Tuerkay schrieb:


> Er verbreitet ja keine Lügen
> 
> Magnat Quantum 605 kosten zwar "nur" 150€ aber der UVP liegt schon bei 700€
> Magnat Quantum 605 PAAR schwarz - Yatego.com
> ...



*Niemand* hier bezieht sich im kompletten Rest des Forums auf den "UVP"!
Im Gegenteil,die üblich genannten Preise die jemandem empfohlen werden oder die man selber für etwas bezahlt hat,sind in der Regel kaum noch um ein paar Cent nach unten zu toppen....
Die realitätsfremden Fantasiepreise braucht der eine oder andere hier wohl eher als Traumvorlage/Schwanzverlängerung anstatt als Infomaterial.


----------



## evosociety (24. Juni 2011)

Quadral Vulkan MK1 - evosociety

joar.... ich meine mich zu erinnern das mein alter Vater damals was von 6500 DM und Schnäppschen sagte. 


Ich hab sogar die Rechnung noch hier liegen, nur ist aus der irgendwie ein leeres Blättchen geworden, nur noch der Quadral Schriftzug ganz oben ist wenn man eine Lampe drunter hält zu erkennen.


----------



## hydro (24. Juni 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand hier bezieht sich im kompletten Rest des Forums auf den "UVP"!



ich versteh ehrlichgesagt die aufregung nicht. Es geht ja eher um eine grobe einordnung des wertes der boxen und nicht um wie viel bezahlt wurde, zmd versteh ich das hier so. Ich hab meine hecos gebraucht gekauft, sie sind aber erheblich mehr wert als ich bezahlt habe... Ausserdem sind in dem startpost eine boxen mit uvp angegeben.


----------



## Caspar (24. Juni 2011)

Wenn es keine realistischen Neupreise mehr gibt ist der einstmalige UVP oder ein damals realistischer Preis doch okay und naheliegend. Gebrauchtpreise sind alles Andere als realistisch für eine Einschätzung, Lautsprecher werden ja nicht wie PCs schlechter. Ausserdem gehts eher darum gegenebenfalls jemanden zu finden der die Stärken und Schwächen einzelner LS im Detail kennt. Ich jedenfalls verstehe das nicht als Wettkampf.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2011)

Da nicht jeder x mal im Jahr neue Teile kauft wird es manchmal schwer den Kaufpreis zu ermitteln, und da bleibt manchmal als letzter Strohhalm eben nur der UVP da die Schätzchen ja nicht mehr gelistet sind. Der eigene Kaufpreis ist ja eher mit dem Geschick des Handelns verbunden was nicht jedem liegt und auch den Preis verfäscht wenn man zb satte Rabatte von bis zu 50% bekommt. Das hat nichts mit dem berühmten Längenvergleich zu tun der immer gerne als Vergleich herangezogen wird.


----------



## Sync (24. Juni 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Ich denke,wenn man sich die Teile z.B. per Taxi aus dem Ausland liefern lassen würde,dann könnte man glatt nochmal 1000€ pro Artikel drauflegen.
> Hört sich doch noch wichtiger/besser/kostbarer/etablierter/richtiger/ect.,...an.
> Denkt mal drüber nach!
> Echt niedlich,wie ihr euch hier die Tasche mit Halbwarheiten vollpackt um ein kleines bischen "besser" dazustehen...


 
Denk erst du mal drüber nach, was du hier für einen Dünnpfiff von dir lässt.
Wo will ich bitte besser,toller,kostbarer rüberkommen?

Nur weil ich die UVP rausgekramt habe? TOLL, SUUPER. Danke dass du uns darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast, dass ich nicht den echt bezahlten Preis hingetippt habe.
Interessiert ja auch jeden und jetzt werde ich bestimmt von allen Usern gehasst und ausgeschlossen, weil mein Besitz ja so viel wertiger ist als von anderen..

Jeder der von den aufgelisteten Sachen ne Ahnung hat, weiß wie "wertig" sie in echt sind. Und jeder Depp kann Google öffnen, zb "Magnat Quantum 605" eintippen und sieht bei idealo sofort einen
geringeren Preis.

Und wo bitte habe ich "Halbwahrheiten" hingeschrieben.
Die UVPs sind die echten der Hersteller. Natürlich hätte ich mir Niemals!! die Denon für 400eu geholt, warum auch? Es gibt sie vieeeel günstiger.

Also unterlasse es einfach, iwelche User so sinnlos zu kommentieren, nimmt nur Speicherplatz auf den Servern weg...
Danke und Amen

Übrigens, für mich ist das kein Wettkampf. Wenn du das so siehst, mach nur, mir wurscht. Würde ich das als Wettkampf sehen, müsste ich schon andere Gechütze ausfahren als meine Sachen. Aber dafür ist mir mein hart verdientes Geld zu schade.
Da mach ich lieber ne Woche Urlaub oder unternehme was mit meinen Kumpels.
Ich habe Spaß an meine Lautsprechern und das zählt für mich und für die anderen bestimmt auch. Jeder sollte mit sich zufrieden sein und nicht noch dafür eine kassieren.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (24. Juni 2011)

Aktiv 5.1:

Logitech Z-5500 für 250€


----------



## NuTSkuL (24. Juni 2011)

Stereo:
KEF iQ9 - 800€, UVP war glaub ich 1400€


----------



## iNsTaBiL (24. Juni 2011)

Aktiv 5.1:

Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition 

haben um die 200 euro gekostet


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2011)

Yamaha HS80M - Aktivlautsprecher Stereo - 510€/Paar
Scythe KroCraft - Aktivlautsprecher Stereo - ~70€


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juni 2011)

Headset: Steel Series 7H ca. 78€


----------



## CeresPK (24. Juni 2011)

Aktivlautsprecher:

2.1: Logitech X210  ca. 40€ 
5.1: Logitech X540 ca. 80€ 


Headsets/KH Stereo:
Corsair HS1A ca. 50€ 
Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro ca. 150€ 
Beyerdynamic DT880 Pro ca. 210€


----------



## SOADTony (25. Juni 2011)

Passivlautsprecher Surround


Canton Movie 65 CX Preis 200€
Kopfhörer



 AKG K260
Mfg Tony


----------



## KILLTHIS (25. Juni 2011)

Mein Kopfhörer ist aktuell ein Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro. Hat mich 150,- Euronen gekostet.


----------



## iceman650 (25. Juni 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Passivlautsprecher Stereo:
> Infinity Reference 31i (Neupreis: 1400DM / Gebraucht: 250€)


 Neuzugänge:

Kopfhörer Stereo: 
Beyerdynamic DT880 Edition 2005 - 289€

Kopfhörer Stereo: 
Phonak Audéo PFE112 - 129€ (In-Ear)

Keine der 3 Sachen ist bisher vermerkt 

Mfg, ice


----------



## HAWX (26. Juni 2011)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde die Liste die Tage dann mal aktualisieren.
> 
> MFG,
> JMF



Öhm *hust*


----------



## watercooled (26. Juni 2011)

Am PC hab ich ein Logitech Z4i für 80€.

Als Radio ein LG LXU251für damals 170€.

Und im Wohnzimmer ein uraltes JBL Simple Cinema 125 für damals 400€ und einen Technics SX750


----------



## Borkenkaefer (26. Juni 2011)

Ich schreib mal meinen KH rein. Bei den Boxen hab ich keine Ahnung von dem damaligen Preis.

Kopfhörer Stereo:
Ultrasone Pro 650  Preis: 129 Euro


----------



## Witcher (26. Juni 2011)

Bitte die Kro Craft streichen und durch Magnat Monitor 220 ersetzten. Ebay Preis 36€ nen anderen weis ich nicht.


----------



## Pravasi (27. Juni 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Öhm *hust*


Hier hat sich seit fast 9 Monaten! und über 70 Einträgen gar nix mehr in puncto Aktualisierung getan.
Wer was hat,findet man bald nur noch raus,wenn man sich alle postings mal anschaut. Das war glaube ich,nicht der Sinn des Ganzen....
Vieleicht hat jemand Lust,einen neuen Thread hierzu aufzumachen und den dann besser zu pflegen?(Ich nicht)
Die alten Einträge kann man ja übernehmen.


----------



## newjohnny (27. Juni 2011)

1 : Gravity NX 2.1 
2 : Headset: Saitek GH 20

Kostenpunkt: 1. Kp 50 Euro?..
                    2. ~ 35 Euro?


----------



## Deimos (27. Juni 2011)

Tolle Systeme dabei!

Surround-Lautsprecher aktiv
Logitech X540 - 60 EUR

Surround-Lautsprecher passiv
Heco Celan 800, silver (Front), Heco Celan Center 3, silver (Center), Heco Celan 300, silver (Surround) - 3'000 EUR​


----------



## HAWX (27. Juni 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht hat jemand Lust,einen neuen Thread hierzu aufzumachen und den dann besser zu pflegen?(Ich nicht)
> Die alten Einträge kann man ja übernehmen.



Ich werde mir wenn ich am PC bin mal den Aufbau genau angucken.
Evtl. erstelle ich dann einen neuen Thread.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (27. Juni 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Hier hat sich seit fast 9 Monaten! und über 70 Einträgen gar nix mehr in puncto Aktualisierung getan.
> Wer was hat,findet man bald nur noch raus,wenn man sich alle postings mal anschaut. Das war glaube ich,nicht der Sinn des Ganzen....
> Vieleicht hat jemand Lust,einen neuen Thread hierzu aufzumachen und den dann besser zu pflegen?(Ich nicht)
> Die alten Einträge kann man ja übernehmen.


 
Jetzt mach mal nicht die Pferde scheu.
Der Thread war eine halbe Ewigkeit in der Versenkung verschwunden.
Ich kümmere mich die Tage um eine Aktualisierung, habe aber auch noch ein momentan recht freizeitloses Leben abseits des PCs.

Sobald ich wieder Zeit habe die Liste zu aktualisieren, was mich garantiert über eine Stunde kostet, die ich momentan so nicht aus dem Ärmel schütteln kann und will, wird die Liste auf den neusten Stand gebracht.


----------



## Pravasi (27. Juni 2011)

Schön,dann wünsch ich uns mal allen,dass du die 1 Stunde,die du die letzten 9 Monate nie hattest demnächst findest.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (27. Juni 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Schön,dann wünsch ich uns mal allen,dass du die 1 Stunde,die du die letzten 9 Monate nie hattest demnächst findest.



Du hast eine bemerkenswert unfreundliche Art, mit der du die wenigsten Leute dazu bewegen wirst, sich deinen Wünschen entsprechend zu verhalten.


----------



## Pravasi (27. Juni 2011)

Nichts für ungut.
Deine fehlende Betätigung lässt jedoch nun einmal auf eine gewisse Unlust schliessen.
Das du dich "demnächst" kümmern tust,hast du auch schon mehrmals angekündigt-ohne dem Taten folgen zu lassen.
In so einem Zeitraum dann mit "mir fehlt eine Stunde" zu kommen,ist nicht so richtig glaubwürdig.
Weil ich diese deinen Thread aber wirklich gut finde,wünsche ich mir klare Verhältnisse,ob es nun weitergeht oder nicht.
Mangelnde(nicht vorhandene) Pflege deinerseits gepaart mit nicht gehaltenen Zusagen und schwer nachvollziehbaren Erklärungen sprechen nun einmal nicht grade dafür.
Deswegen schauen wir mal,was die nächsten Tage passiert und ob sichdann ggf. jemand anderes findet,der deinen Job übernimmt.
Trotzdem ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön an dieser Stelle,für die Arbeit die du Dir bisher gemacht hast!


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Juni 2011)

Beruhigt euch mal wieder.

@JunkMastahFlash

Geht es von deiner Seite aus weiter, ja/nein?

---

Ich hätte dann auch etwas für die Liste

Passiv Stereo > Canton Karat 795 DC UVP 2.400 € (Paar) aktueller Straßenpreis ungefähr die Hälfte.

Aktiv Stereo > Nubert NuPro A10 UVP 470 € Paar, mit obligatorischen Versand sind es 488 €.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juni 2011)

Ich schließ mich gleich mal an.



> Sennheiser PC161 - <<Painkiller>>


Das Headset hab ich geschrottet. 

Ersatz ist ein Sennheiser PC360 geworden.


----------



## Heng (27. Juni 2011)

Anlage: Teufel CEM (Ohne PE)
Funkkopfhörer: Sony MDR-RF 800http://www.amazon.de/Sony-MDRRF800R...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1224517018&sr=8-1 ~30€


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (28. Juni 2011)

Bis einschließlich Seite 24 AKTUALISIERT.

Um die Datenqualität zu gewährleisten, sind alle Posts in denen nur die ein Teil der benötigten Informationen enthalten sind, nicht mit aufgenommen.
Sollte dieses gewünscht sein, auf die Infos im Startpost achten:



 Bitte im Beitrag Art (Aktivsystem Stereo/ Passivsystem Stereo etc.), das System und den Preis nennen.


 Bei zusammengestellten passiven Surroundsystemen, das ganze bitte wie folgend angeben: _"KEF iQ7SE (Front), iQ6c (Center), iQ3 (Back) - Stormbringer"_
 

 Bei den Kopfhörern bitte erst "mobile" Kopfhörer ab 50€, von den niedrigpreisigen gibt es einfach zu viele.
Ich versuche die Liste sukzessiv in den nächsten 2 Wochen auf den aktuellsten Stand zu bekommen.

Viele Grüße,
JMF


----------



## HAWX (28. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht was du bei mir nicht finden kontest aber egal:
Aktiv-System Stereo
ESI nEar 08 Classic
222 Euro


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (28. Juni 2011)

Dich ignoriere ich...

Nein quatsch, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:

Bis *einschließlich Seite 24* AKTUALISIERT. 
[...] Ich versuche die Liste sukzessiv in den nächsten 2 Wochen auf den aktuellsten Stand zu bekommen.


----------



## HAWX (28. Juni 2011)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:
			
		

> Dich ignoriere ich...
> 
> Nein quatsch, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:
> 
> Bis einschließlich Seite 24 AKTUALISIERT.



Oh am Iphone ist der Thread nur in 20 Seiten gegliedert.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (28. Juni 2011)

Hi HAWX,

das ist gut möglich.
Ich dachte bis jetzt auch, dass die Seitenzahl fix ist.

Um Missverständnissen aus dem Weg zu gehen: "Aktualisiert bis einschließlich 30.01.2011 23:24".


----------



## Caspar (28. Juni 2011)

Wird schoa, ist ja auch ne Monsteraufgabe, da jeden Tag was neues kommt.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Juni 2011)

Mich hast du vergessen. 



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Passiv Stereo > Canton Karat 795 DC UVP 2.400 € (Paar) aktueller Straßenpreis ungefähr die Hälfte.
> 
> Aktiv Stereo > Nubert NuPro A10 UVP 470 € Paar, mit obligatorischen Versand sind es 488 €.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (28. Juni 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Mich hast du vergessen.


 
??????


----------



## CeresPK (28. Juni 2011)

Nö hat er nicht.
Lieber Herr Pockerclock bitte lesen sie sich die letzten paar Beiträge vom TE nochmals durch 

:nixwieweg:

LG Patrick


----------



## watercooled (28. Juni 2011)

Kann man den Startpost nicht auf einen anderen User übertragen?


----------



## Nosferatu05 (28. Juni 2011)

Ich habe ein "fast" Komplettsystem. Das RF-52 II Home Theater von  Klipsch. Dazu kam noch ein KW320 Subwoofer sowie 2x RS 52  Surroundspeaker für 7.1

Preise habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf und in US-Dollar bezahlt.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Juni 2011)

Ok, ich kann warten.


----------



## Dirksen (28. Juni 2011)

Kopfhörer
AKG K 271 MKII
155€
Edit: was haltet ihr von einem weiteren Punkt? Zufriedenheit oder ähnliches?


----------



## tripod (28. Juni 2011)

gerade den thread entdeckt. da mache ich natürlich mit 

*2.        Aktivlautsprecher Surround
**·          *  *50-100€*
Logitech X-540 tripod
Nutzung: manchmal zum zocken
persönliche Erfahrung: P/L gut

*6.        Kopfhörer / Headsets Surround*
* ·          * *50-100€
*Roccat Kave 5.1 tripod
Nutzung: zocken (besonders abends)
persönliche Erfahrung: im Allgemeinen bin ich damit voll zufrieden.
bei Zimmertemperaturen von über 25° hat man aber schnell mal nasse Ohren 
hatte damit bereits eine RMA, da der vordere linke Lautsprecher bei tiefen Tönen brummte


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (28. Juni 2011)

@ Dirksen

Wenn du wissen möchtest, ob der jeweilige Nutzer zufrieden mit seinem System ist, schreibe ihn doch einfach direkt an.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (2. Juli 2011)

Bis einschließlich 23.06.2011 aktualisiert.


----------



## thysol (2. Juli 2011)

Passivlautsprecher Stereo - Klipsch RB-81 - Einfuehrungspreis = 800 euro (Paar) - Aktueller Strassenpreis = 400 euro (Paar) - thysol
Stereo Kopfhoerer - Beyerdynamic DT 770 Premium 600 ohm - 250 euro - thysol


----------



## Paulner (3. Juli 2011)

Okay bei mir noch:

*2. Aktivlautsprecher Surround*

*Bose Companion 5 ca. 400€*


*5. Kopfhörer / Headsets Stereo*

*Bose Quiet Comfort 15 ca. 350€*


----------



## Knäcke (4. Juli 2011)

War der Meinung, dass ich meine Lautsprecher schon gepostet hatte, da ich aber nicht s finden kann noch einmal:

*3. Passivlautsprecher Stereo*

- Jamo d590 der Preisverglich sagt 600,-€

*5. Kopfhörer / Headsets Stereo*

- Beyerdynamic dt 990 pro 150,-€


----------



## taks (4. Juli 2011)

Aktivlautsprecher Stereo

Creative GigaWorks T20 Series II - 60€


----------



## Oliver (7. Juli 2011)

Habe mein Studenten-Heimkinosystem mit "Altteilen" meiner Arbeitskollegen aufgewertet und herausgekommen ist folgende Kombination, die auch sehr vernünftig klingt, jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung, was der Spaß zusammen noch wert ist, da uralt:

Front: Nubert nuBox 511 (2x)
Center: Nubert nuBox CS411 (1x)
Rear: Nubert nuBox 311 (2x)
Sub: Magnat Motlon Sub 200A (damals für 100 Euro als Einzelstück im Pro Markt gekauft)
Receiver: Yamaha RX-V440RDS (mein erster, aber tuts immer noch perfekt, Vorjahresmodell, 200 Euro)


----------



## Dargolad (7. Juli 2011)

Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro - 150 €

Für mich zum spielen und für Techno/House/Dubstep perfekt


----------



## david430 (7. Juli 2011)

Passivsystem:
Receiver: Yamaha RX-V467
Kabelart: Oehlbach 2mm² Kabel
Standboxen: 2xMagnat Quantum 557 (Front)
Preis: Receiver (250€, 2x Standboxen 200€ insgesamt)


----------



## DOcean (9. Juli 2011)

Stereo
Logitech Z-4 am HTPC <100€
Logitech Z523 am Zocker PC <100€


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (28. Juli 2011)

Bis einschliesslich den 24.06.2011 (#271) aktualisiert.

Viele Grüße


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2011)

Danke, allerdings fehlen bei den hinzugefügten Passiv-Surroundsystemen die User .


----------



## Heli-Homer (29. Juli 2011)

Drei mal canton gle 470 zu je 200 euro, angeschlossen an einem yamaha ax 397 zu einem preis von ebenfalls 200 euro. Zusammen 800 euro für ein bomben system.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (29. Juli 2011)

5.1 Surround
Logitech Aktivboxen Z-5500 | 270€
Kopfhörer
Philips SHC 8525 | 50€


----------



## Nightcrosser (29. Juli 2011)

Lautsprecher: Edifier S530D ~150€
Kopfhörer: Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro ~150€


----------



## Siffer81 (29. Juli 2011)

Passivlautsprecher Stereo: Isophon Corvara 3000.- €

Greetz


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (29. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Danke, allerdings fehlen bei den hinzugefügten Passiv-Surroundsystemen die User .


 
Die müssten schon seit ein paar Wochen fehlen - ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen


----------



## Takeda (29. Juli 2011)

Aktivlautsprecher Surround: -Teufel Concept E300 289€ + DIY: 2 Passivlautsprecher aus einem Car-Hifi-System: Rainbow SAX 265.20 150€ = 7.1 System


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Juli 2011)

Passivlautsprecher Stereo: Nubert Nubox 511-760€


----------



## Lee (30. Juli 2011)

Kopfhörer Stereo: AKG K701 220€


----------



## theon greyjoy (6. August 2011)

Wharfedale - sträflich vernachlässigt?


Passivlautsprecher Stereo: Wharfedale Diamond 10.5 - ca. 600 Euro/Paar


Passivlautsprecher Stereo: Wharfedale Crystal 30.5  - ca 350 Euro/Paar


Passivlautsprecher Surround: Wharfedale Crystal 3 Surround Set - 400 Euro


----------



## Robonator (6. August 2011)

Kopfhörer/Headsets Sorround: Roccat Kave ~75€


----------



## Rodny (10. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe drei Heco Paare im Einsatz:

Heco Victa 200 - Paarpreis 75€
Heco Metas 300 - Paarpreis 199€
Heco Celan XT 701 - Paarpreis 1200€

Alle werden im Stereo Betrieb genutzt.


----------



## 8800 GT (11. August 2011)

Zuwachs:
Passivlautsprecher Stereo: Nubert Nubox 681 Black&Black-1020€/Paar


----------



## slayerms (11. August 2011)

Speedlink Gravity NX 2.1 - 60€ und kaum noch erhältlich aber für den preis echt hammer das teil der bass ist richtig gut und die höhen sind auch klar macht richtig spaß mit dne teil musik zu hören oder filme zu gucken und kein stück mit mein alten soundsystem zu vergleichen bass extrem niedrig und rauschen bei zu hoher lautstärke aber damals für 15eu im angebot gewesen und mit genomm besser als blech sound 2.0 boxen


----------



## ad_ (11. August 2011)

Aktivlautsprecher Stereo: Teufel Concept C200 USB - Paarpreis 199€


----------



## garfield36 (12. August 2011)

An meinen PCs werken zwei Aktiv-Monitore Samson Media One 4A.


----------



## 8800 GT (18. Februar 2012)

Hier wird auch nix mehr geändert oder?


----------



## Diavel (18. Februar 2012)

Da mach ich dochmal weiter:

2 Braun LS 150, gebraucht 400€ (neu ca. 2800DM) an einem Denon PMA 700AE, 300€ der an nem Yulong U100 hängt, 165€.


----------



## Madz (18. Februar 2012)

Passivlautsprecher Stereo Nubert Nubox 681

Kopfhörer 100-150€

AKG K601


----------



## Rodny (18. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte da ein paar Heco Celan XT 701, einen NAD C355BEE und einen AudioGD NFB12 DAC. 

Für die SACDs ist ein Denon DVD 2910 da und alle anderen 24bit Files kommen über ein Intel Atom MB im Lian Li Case via Koax zum DAC.


----------



## Madz (18. Februar 2012)

Ah, ein V350. Steht auch bei mir.


----------



## Xion4 (18. Februar 2012)

Wharfedale Crystal 3 *love em*


----------



## iceman650 (18. Februar 2012)

Infinity Reference 31i  ->  Duetta Top ADW (~550€/stck)

Wobei hier nichts mehr geändert wird


----------



## Jimini (18. Februar 2012)

Hercules XPS510 - ich habe einfach keine Lust, mir neue Boxen zu kaufen. Im Wohnzimmer stehen 30 jahre alte Selbstbauboxen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (18. Februar 2012)

Joa da mache ich auch mit 

2x Heco Victa 701 - 130€, 2x Victa 301 - 100€, 1x Victa Sub 251A - 200€ 1x Victa Center 100 - 75€

1x Marantz SR5006 - 400€ und 1x Beyerdynamic DT 990Pro 150€


----------



## Fl0o0 (18. Februar 2012)

hab mir nun ein paar psb alpha b1 und nen nad 226bee gegönnt. HIMMLISCH
und nen beyerdynamic dt 990 in der 250 Ohm Version


----------



## zøtac (18. Februar 2012)

Passivlautsprecher Stereo Nubert nuBox 381 (300-500€)
Kopfhörer Stereo Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 250Ohm (100-150€)


----------



## Darkseth (18. Februar 2012)

aktivlautsprecher: Samson Resolve A8 (haben meine Logitech x530 ersetzt)

Kopfhörer: Superlux 681/681B, werden aber noch ersetzt durch AKG 701 + Beyerdynamic DT 880 Edition 600 Ohm. Welchen von beiden ich behalten werde, weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Februar 2012)

Seit heute endlich angekommen 

Subwoofer Passiv DIY 

Cervin Wega Stroker 18S  ---- NP damals rund 5000DM 

Damit dürfte ich dann wohl hier den seltensten und extremsten und wohl besten Subwoofer haben 
Ab heut brauch ich kein ***** mehr


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (18. Februar 2012)

Passivlautsprecher: Nubert Nubox311 (100-300€)

Kopfhörer: AKG K518LE (50-100€)


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (18. Februar 2012)

Aktivlautsprecher: 2x Yamaha HS 50M (298€)

Headset: Sennheiser PC 161 (ab 69€, für mich gebraucht vom Kollegen für 35€)


----------



## Ahab (20. Februar 2012)

Ich möchte gerne mal updaten!  

Boxen: Heco Victa 200, Stereo (passiv) 

Kopfhörer: Razer Orca, Stereo


----------



## taks (20. Februar 2012)

Habs zwar schon seit Oktober aber:

Aktivlautsprecher Stereo: KRK Rokit 5 G2 - Paarpreis 300€


----------



## Hardware Narr91 (21. Februar 2012)

Aktivlautsprecher Stereo: 2* Genelec 8030A (550€/Stück), hängen an nem Propellerhead Balance Soundinterface
Kopfhörer: AKG K 271 MKII


----------



## SOADTony (21. Februar 2012)

Passiv Lautsprecher: Magnat Monitor Supreme 800 Magnat Monitor Supreme 250 Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 
Subwoofer: Magnat Monitor Supreme 301a
Pc: Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 
Subwoofer: Canton AS10
Kopfhörer: AKG K 256 & Apple In Ears


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Februar 2012)

1. Bringts noch was hier zu posten?
2. Wenn ich mir Auslaufmodelle gekauft habe, die damals deutlich teurer Waren, soll ich mich trotzdem bei den teuren einordnen? Sieht ja sonst doof aus, wenn das System in verschiedenen Preiskategorien liegt  


Ich machs einfach mal so wie ichs für richtig halte:

Passivstereolautsprecher: 2x Canton GLE490 - Paarpreis laut Liste 700-1000€  (im Netz mittlerweile aber für etwas über 500€ zu bekommen).


Das Problem ist halt, der TE wird wohl kaum ständig umsortieren, nach aktueller Preislage.


----------



## taks (21. Februar 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, der TE wird wohl kaum ständig umsortieren, nach aktueller Preislage.


 
Macht für mich auch keinen Sinn die alten Einkaufspreise zu posten. Wenn es das Gerät nicht mehr gibt, einfach der Preis von Ebay rein.


----------



## Gast12348 (21. Februar 2012)

Ebay preise und gebraucht preise bringen aber bei Hifi kram so ziemlich garnix. Denn gezahlt wird, was jemand bereit ist zu zahlen. Da gibts keine gebrauchtpreis liste wie bei Autos. Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt hier den preis. 
Bsp meine Grundig Audiorama aus den 70ern, manche sind nur bereit 300-400€ zu zahlen, kenner wiederum geben auch mal 800-900 aus. 
Das gleiche beim Stroker manche denken aja 20 jahre alter woofer 200€, manche wiederum zahlen dafür aber auch 500 und mehr. 

Beim NP kann man sich wenigst halbwegs dran orientieren welche Liga die zuzuordnen sind, zumindestens für leute die sich jetz nicht so auskennen.

Dann müsste man ja auch ständig den gebrauchtpreis anpassen, wenn du dir Speaker kaufst für 500€ sind die in 2-3 monaten keine 500€ mehr wert weil gebraucht. 

Also Neupreis nehmen egal obs die noch gibt oder nicht, dann lässt es sich besser zuordnen welche Liga die Speaker sind.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (21. Februar 2012)

Moin,

umsortieren werde ich nichts -  die Preise geben den Stichtagswert wieder und sollten auch so interpretiert werden.

Zeitlich habe ich auch ein Problem den Thread auf dem aktuellsten Stand zu halten.
Ich würde es sinnvoll finden, wenn man die Liste zur freien Bearbeitung an alle Teilnehmer des Forums freigeben könnte.
Vielleicht habt ihr eine Idee, wie sich dies realisieren lässt? Das birgt zwar auch die Gefahr, dass irgendein Chaot, absichtlich oder unabsichtlich, die Liste löscht - Aber vielleicht gibt es auch dafür eine Backup-Lösung.

Da ich einiges an Zeit in die Liste investiert habe, würde ich Sie ungern - da kommt der Egoismus hoch- an einen anderen User abtreten.
Besonders, da ich hier die Gefahr sehe, dass die momentan aktiven Nutzer in 6,12 oder 24 Monaten nicht aktiver sind als ich - Beispiele gibt es zur genüge.

Für kreative Umsetzungsideen wäre ich euch dankbar.

Ich werde die Woche versuchen die Liste einigermaßen zu aktualisieren.

Viele Grüße,
JMF


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Februar 2012)

@ Dfence,

Die gibts ja noch siehe:

Canton GLE 490 Standlautsprecher Stück (versch. Farben) | Geizhals Deutschland


Was ich jetzt meine, früher waren sie halt in der ~800-1000€ Klasse. Siehe Liste im Startpost. 
Jetzt ist halt die Frage, alle Einträge nochmal editieren? Oder meine obwohl sie aktuell ~500 Kosten, zu den anderen in der Liste packen? Ich meine, ich werde jetzt nicht die einzigen LS haben, die im Preis gefallen sind über die Jahre, daher müsste man die ganze Liste überarbeiten. 

Aber ich denke, die Liste dient weniger als Kaufberatung, sondern eher als Sammelliste für Ansprechpartner, um Erfahrungen auszutauschen. Daher spielt der Preisbereich keine große Rolle, und man sortiert sie halt passend zusammen. Bedeutet, ich würde mich bei 

*· * *700-1000€
*Canton GLE 490 - Pokerclock
Canton GLE 490 - derseppl
Canton GLE 490 - Der kleine Jason 

einreihen. 


Anders macht es keinen großen Sinn. 


Gruß


Edit: 

*@JunkMastahFlash*

Du könntest da höchstens mal ein Mod fragen, der sich im Hifi Bereich aufhält (Pokerclock vllt), ob er die Liste weiterführt. 
"Frei für alle" geht nicht. 


Gruß


----------



## sipsap (21. Februar 2012)

@ Fr3@k

genau so isses! denke auch das die liste weniger dem zweck "ich habe viel bezahlt, deshalb hab ich den größten" dient, sondern eher um zu listen wer was hat, um ansprechpartner zwecks erfahrung/hilfe zu haben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Februar 2012)

Jap so seh ich das auch!


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. Februar 2012)

Dann mach ich einfach auch mal mit 


Aktivsystem 
Teufel Concept C200 (200€)

Passivlautsprecher
Teufel T500 (normal 700€ neu, hab sie aber für 560€ neu bekommen) 

Oh ich sehs schon kommen die Teufelhater werden sich auf mich stürzen  Mir aber egal bin zufrieden mit den produkten, vor allem mit den T500


----------



## Gast12348 (21. Februar 2012)

Dann sollte man aber die Preise komplett rauslassen, Fertig aus. 
Natürlich seh ich die Preisliste nicht an von wegen ich hab am meisten bezahlt also hab ich den größten, es sollte eher als Anhaltspunkt dienen welche Klasse sie sich befinden. Mir isses egal im grunde, ich kann eh abschätzen welche klasse welche Speaker sind und den rest hab ich im "schlauen Buch" drinne stehen.


----------



## hydro (21. Februar 2012)

> Natürlich seh ich die Preisliste nicht an von wegen ich hab am meisten bezahlt also hab ich den größten


Aber genau dafür ist sie gedacht! 

Ich versteh das ehrlich gesagt nicht so wirklich, eine grobe Orientierung sind die (Neu-)Preise alle mal, auch wenn manche Hersteller da ziemlich auf die Kacke hauen. Ich finde es eher interessant mal zu sehen womit die Community hört, weniger um Neid oder Vergleiche aufkommen zu lassen. Am Besten finde ich wirklich die Straßenpreise die jeder gezahlt hat, oder zmd. in etwa. Gebraucht sowie UVP bringt einen nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## Robonator (21. Februar 2012)

Müsste bei mir mal Updaten, hab das Kave nicht mehr bzw nutze jetzt die Superlux HD681 für ~20€


----------



## Knäcke (28. Februar 2012)

Bei mir gibt es auch neues zu vermelden. Wäre schön wenn der Thread weitergeführt würde.

Mein erster Post vom letzten Jahr hat es auch noch nicht in die Lautsprecherlist geschafft

So hier das update:

1. JBL decade 16 (Preis weiß ich nicht, sind von meinem Vater und haben bestimmt bald 30 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Werden bei einem Hi-Fi Händler i Internet für 649,-€/Paar angeboten)

2. Dynaudio Focus 110A 1.900,-€/Paar


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Februar 2012)

Also, dann mach ich auch mal mit.

Passive Stereolautsprecher:
KEF Reference 203 Paarpreis 5000€


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Februar 2012)

Melde mich auch mal an.

Habe den gleichen Kopfhörer wie JunkMastahFlash, also einen Audio Technica ATH-M50.
Des weiteren habe ich auch noch Beyerdynamic DTX-50.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (29. Februar 2012)

Wird hier auch mal aktualisiert ?


*Passive Lautsprecher Stereo 100-300€*
Nubert Nubox311

*Kopfhörer 50-100€*
AKG k518LE


----------



## SESOFRED (29. Februar 2012)

Meine Kopfhörer

DT880 250 OHM


----------



## sinthor4s (29. Februar 2012)

Update. Mittlerweile besitze ich zusätzlich einen
Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm für 150€.


----------



## Kartman17 (29. Februar 2012)

*Stereokopfhörer 50-100€ (Passiv)*
AKG K530

*Sourroundlautsprecher aktiv* *50-100€*
Creative Inspire 5.1 5100


----------



## sipsap (29. Februar 2012)

Wird der TE für die Arbeit entlohnt?


----------



## Aerna (29. Februar 2012)

M-Audio StudioPRO 3 (Aktiv) Anboardsound (Realtek)


----------



## JackA (29. Februar 2012)

mach ich auch mal mit.

*Passivlautsprecher Surround 100-300 EUR* (hier gibts ja noch garnix)
McVoice Admiral 5 (sagenhaft geile Dinger)
*
Subwoofer Aktiv 50-100 EUR* (wieder nix drin )
Yamaha YST SW 012 Advanced YST II

*Kopfhörer Stereo 0-50 EUR*
Superlux HD681


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (29. Februar 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> Wird der TE für die Arbeit entlohnt?



Wird er nicht.
Aber für seine andere, daher geht die momentan vor


----------



## Tuerkay (3. März 2012)

Gibt wieder neues bei mir im Hause 

*1. Aktivlautsprecher Stereo*
100€-300€ Edifier C3 (Als Nachfolger für die Logitech Z-4i)

*5.        Kopfhörer / Headsets Stereo
*150€-200€ Beyerdynamics DT-990 Pro


----------

